# Westalpencross: Ebnat - XXMiglia 2013



## olev (20. Januar 2014)

Seit etwa drei Jahren trug ich den Gedanken mit mir rum, ein Westalpencross zu machen. Es kam immer wieder was dazwischen. Einmal schaffte ich den Uniabschluss nicht genug früh im Jahr, weshalb dann Südamerika näher lag als die Alpen, einmal war der Begleiter, der mitkommen wollte verletzt, dann hatte ich keine Zeit und dann am

*6. September 2013*

gings los. Ich krame die letzten Dinge zusammen, verabschiede mich von meinen Mitbewohnern und mache mich alleine auf den Weg. Endlich passt alles, darum lass ich mich nicht davon abhalten, dass ich keinen Mitfahrer gefunden habe.
Ich starte vor der Haustüre nachdem ich den Gedanken verworfen habe, mit dem Zug nach Martigny zu fahren. Entweder ganz oder gar nicht! (Und ich hatte einfach keine Lust auf Zugfahren.) Zu Hause bin ich am Nordrand der Alpen, somit fahre ich über die Thur und dann gleich den Berg hoch über Ober Bächen auf die Breitenau.





_Breitenau (1279) mit Sicht in die schiefgestellte Molasse und auf den Säntis._

Dann gehts über den Wielesch runter in die Linthebene. Der grösste Teil der Wege sind anspruchslose Wiesentrails auf denen die Bremsen heiss werden:





_Alp Wielesch mit Blick auf den Zürichsee_

Der letzte Teil der Abfahrt führt dann über einen offensichtlich nicht mehr genutzten Weg und durch eine Rinderweide. In der Linthebene biege ich auf den Veloweg ein, der nach Glarus führt. Bald schliessen zwei Rennradler zu mir auf, die auf den Klausen wollen, um da zu übernachten. Dahin will ich auch - und noch etwas weiter.

Sie sind dann doch etwas schneller und entschwinden. Ich gondle nach Glarus und stoppe da im Migros, weil die Mittagspause ansteht. Nachdem ich mein Velo sicher geparkt habe, schlage ich mir im Schatten den Bauch voll.






Dann geht's weiterhin gemütlich in Richtung Linthal.






Erste Wolken beginnen sich aufzutürmen, doch alles in allem sieht's nicht nach Gewittern aus. In Linthal muss ich den Radweg verlassen und auf die Strasse auf den Klausenpass wechseln. Das ist nicht weiter schlimm, denn es ist nichts los. So geht's durch den Wald und die Tunnels und Galerien hoch auf den Urnerboden.






Den Klausen kenn ich von diversen Rennradausflügen gut, doch ist er immer wieder schön. V.a. die Strecke vom Urnerboden bis auf den Pass mach Laune mit all ihren Kurven. Allerdings wird mir das Wasser knapp. Da ich nur mit einer 1-Literflasche gestartet bin, brauch ich regelmässig Nachschub. Aber aus unerfindlichen Gründen gibt's meinen Brunnen, wo ich immer tanke nicht mehr. Allerdings ist es ja nicht so, dass man wegen etwas Durst gleich stirbt.
So erreiche ich bald die Passhöhe und da hat's ja ein Restaurant. Die Wolken haben sich wieder verzogen und die Cola und die Nussschnecke geben mir meine Lebensgeister wieder zurück. Am Nebentisch sitz ein Rennradler, der von München nach Luzern fährt, um da seinen Bruder zu besuchen. So weit so unspektakuläer. Als er sich dann aufmacht um loszufahren, sehe ich, dass sein linker Arm gewissermassen verdorrt an der Schulter hängt und zu nichts nutze ist. Er bindet ihn sich an den Bauch und stürtzt sich einarmig in die Abfahrt nach Altdorf. Heftig.

Mich erwartet dann noch eine Überraschung. Zwar habe ich ein Tarp dabei, doch hab ich zuhause gesehen, dass es auf der Chinzig Chulm ein Biwakhäuschen hat. Dahin will ich noch. Als ich dann auf der Passhöhe aber die angeschlagene Landkarte studiere, sehe ich, dass das noch viel weiter ist, als ich angenommen hatte. Zudem geht's dahin ewig hoch und runter. Naja, das Wetter ist gut, die Flasche wieder voll und bis zum Sonnenuntergang dauert's noch zwei Stunden.
Also fahr ich auf dem Schächentaler Höhenweg gen Westen. Der beginnt als ausgewaschener Trail auf der Passhöhe und folgt zunächst der Passstrasse. Dann bleibt er als Fahrsträsschen auf der Höhe, während die Strasse ins Tal runter geht.





_Auf dem Schächentaler Höhenweg_
Ja und dann wird's lang. In Chrummwasen bin ich wieder auf 1477m unten und muss nochmals hoch auf die Chinzig Chulm auf 2073m. Weil ich falsch abgebogen bin, muss ich die letzten 300hm schieben und tragen. Immerhin erreiche ich bei Sonnenuntergang das Häuschen.





_Chinzig Chulm - Sicht nach Osten_

Das Häuschen existiert also wirklich, ist total neu renoviert und bietet einen Tisch und zwei Betten. Weil die Kühe schon abgetrieben worden sind, läuft der Brunnen daneben leider nicht mehr. Das ist etwas blöd wegen meiner 1-Literflasche. Strom gibt's nicht ebensowenig eine Kochgelegenheit. Dafür ist es wohlig warm.
Ich mach mir's gemütlich und höre am Radio wie die Schweizer Nati einen 4:1 Vorsprung gegen Island verspielt.

http://www.strava.com/activities/85572138


----------



## olev (20. Januar 2014)

*7. September*

Die Wetterprognosen für den heutigen Tag sind durchzogen. Doch der Sonnenaufgang ist grossartig.






Nach einem kümmerlichen Zmorgen mach ich mich an die Abfahrt. Die beginnt zunächst schön und ein bisschen technisch, dann ist sie leider durch weidende Kühe stark verdreckt. Bald finde ich einen Brunnen, um meinen grossen Durst zu stillen. Ich fühl mich schon wie ein Kamel: Wenn's Wasser hat, dann saufe ich wie diese Höckertiere, wenn dann die Flasche leer ist, versuche ich auf meine Reserven zurückzugreifen.
Auf einer Alpstrasse fahre ich dann hoch auf die Hüenderegg. Hier oben ist das Panorama hervorragend.





_Urnersee von der Hünderegg aus gesehen_





_Trailhead auf der Hüenderegg_

Die Abfahrt nach Eggbergen ist dann abwechselungsreich und immer wieder recht gut. Manchmal haben die Forstmaschinen den Weg etwas verunstaltet, weil es aber recht trocken ist, stört das nich weiter und die Erdhäufchen laden zum Spielen ein.

Der Weg ist dann v.a. im unteren Teil so gut, dass ich zu wenig auf's GPS schaue und etwas zu weit unten rauskomme. Also muss ich wieder hoch, um in die Abfahrt nach Waldenen zu kommen. Diesen Gegenanstieg hätte ich mir allerdings schenken können. Die Abfahrt über Waldenen nach Bürglen ist für mich mit meinem Scott Spark und meinem Gepäck etwas zu viel. Immer wieder hat's Treppenstufen oder Spitzkehren die mich zum Absteigen zwingen.






Nach Waldenen wird's besser und immer heisser. In Bürglen finde ich einen Laden, wo's ein zweites Frühstück gibt. Wird auch höchste Zeit, denn die "Abfahrt" von der Chinzig Chulm hat schliesslich zwei Stunden gedauert.
Frisch gestärkt mach ich mich auf den Weg in Richtung Furkapass. Das heisst ich fahr nach Erstfeld und wechsle da auf den Veloweg ins Tessin. Das geht bis Amsteg gut, doch da ist der Radweg fertig und wird auf der alten Gotthardstrasse geführt. Das ist an normalen Tagen kein Problem, weil parallel die Autobahn nach Süden führt. Doch an diesem Samstag ist da einmal mehr Stau und die Ausweichroute ist nun mal die alte Hauptstrasse. Das erfreut mich natürlich überhaupt nicht. Ebensowenig wie die dicken Wolken. Darum mach ich in Wassen Halt und suche nach Ausweichrouten. Wie wär's mit dem Sustenpass? Und dann über den Grimsel ins Wallis? Hat's da Trails in der Abfahrt? Wie sieht der Wetterbericht aus? Am Schluss fahr ich doch weiter richtung Andermatt. Immerhin: Die Sonne setzt sich nochmals durch.

Am meisten graut mir vor der Schöllenenschlucht. Denn da gibt's nur enge Galerien. Aber dort angekommen finde ich eine für mich neue Ausschilderung: Der Bike- und Wanderweg führt auf dem Dach der Steinschlaggalerien entlang. Dazu sind extra Rampen gebaut worden, dass man auch hoch kommt. Und ab dem Urner Loch hat's sowieso die alte Strasse, die für Autos gesperrt ist. So wird die Schöllenen statt zum Alptraum zur Erlösung.

Am Suworow-Denkmal vorbei komme ich zur Teufelsbrücke.











Dann muss ich nochmals kurz auf die Hauptstrasse und erreiche dann Andermatt. Hier ist wieder mal Zeit, etwas zu essen. Leider zieht es in der Mittagspause wieder zu und ab und zu fällt sogar leichter Niesel. Weil das Wetter auf den Sonntag schlecht werden soll, will ich eigentlich noch über die Furka, denn im Regen den Berg hochfahren passt mir gar nicht.
Darum fahr ich an der verlockenden Jugendherberge in Hospental vorbei und ebenso an den günstigen Hotels in Realp.  Der Aufstieg auf den Furkapass wird aber zur Qual. Immerwieder regnet es leicht. Dazu kommt ein kalter Wind und ich merk auch, dass ich schon einige Kilo- und Höhenmeter in den Knochen habe. Aber irgendwann bin ich auf dem Pass.
Nun hab ich ein Problem: Ich kann doch nicht die Asphaltstrasse runterrollen! V.a. nicht, wenn es eine Alternative gibt. Also biege ich nach links von der Strasse ab und fahr unter dem Multgletscher durch nochmals 100hm weiter hoch. Von hier hab ich dann einen unverstellten Blick auf den Rhônegletscher.





_Rossji 2500.8m_

Die Aussicht nach Westen ist viel weniger berauschend. Hinter dem flowig zu befahrenden Rücken schiebt sich eine schwarze Regenwand das Wallis hinauf. Also heisst es sich zu beeilen. Zudem wird's auch schon bald dunkel.






Leider ist der Flow bald zu Ende. Der Wanderweg ist tief in den weichen Boden eingefressen und so muss ich oft schieben. Erst als ich 600hm tiefer im Gand auf die Alpstrasse komme, kann ich endlich vorwärts machen - zum Preis einer Schotterstrasse. Und dann beginnt's zu regnen. Weil ich gerade an einem Gaden vorbeifahre, packe ich die Gelegenheit. Ich begehe Hausfriedensbruch und steige durch Brennesseln in das Hochparterre der Villa Hungerberg in der Hoffnung, da einen trockenen Schlafplatz zu finden.





_Villa Hungerberg_

Leider ist das Dach nicht über alle Zweifel erhaben, doch gefällt mir mein Schlafplatz trotzdem. Ich rede mir ein, dass ich hier drin vor den hungrigen gomser Wölfen in Sicherheit bin und gegen den Regen weiss ich mir auch zu helfen.






http://www.strava.com/activities/85572377


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mauntnmad (20. Januar 2014)

Sehr schön, freu mich auf die Fortsetzung. Westalpen mal anders angepackt !
Schöllenen- Grimsel- und Furkablick wecken Erinnerungen an eine MTB/RR-Kombiwoche in Sedrun


----------



## olev (20. Januar 2014)

*8. September*

In der Nacht regnet es bisweilen stark. Intensive Wettervorhersagenrecherchen führen dazu, dass ich beschliesse, so bald wie möglich nach Süden abzubiegen, da für die Gegend um den Grossen St. Bernhard mit Schnee bis weit runter zu rechnen ist. So bald wie möglich bedeutet in Ulrichen auf den Nufenen zu fahren und von da auf den Griesspass zu queren.

Immerhin: Am Morgen regnet es nicht mehr und ich sehe sogar so etwas wie einen Silberstreif am Horizont.






Über das Strässchen und dann den Wanderweg fahr ich runter vom Hungerberg nach Oberwald uns wechsle da auf die nationale Veloroute Nr. 1. Diese führt ruhig auf der linken Talseite das Goms runter. Und manchmal kapier selbst ich als Schweizer die Schweiz nicht. Bei mir im Toggenburg ist so ziemlich alles für Mountainbiker verboten, was nicht asphaltiert ist - und hier führt die Paradestrecke der schweizerischen Radwanderwege über einen Singletrail.






Nun, mir soll's recht sein. Ich fahre und fahre und frage mich, wann wohl der Abzweiger zum Nufenenpass kommt. Unterwegs hab ich länger telefoniert und steh dann plötzlich vor einem Wegweiser, der in die andere Richtung zeigt und meint: "Ulrichen 12km". Da hab ich doch tatsächlich den Abzweiger verpasst. Nun, umdrehen ist blöd. Es gibt ja auch noch andere Übergänge in den Süden. Z.B. den Albrunpass.

Der Nebelsee, den ich am morgen von der Villa Hungerberg aus gesehen hab, liegt immer noch im Tal, als ich da ankomme. Ich tauche ein und gelange nach Ernen. Hier hat's eine Touristeninformation, die aber natürlich an einem regnerischen Sonntagmorgen in der Zwischensaison geschlossen ist. Mein geänderter Plan ist, in Binn ein Hotelzimmer zu beziehen. Darum blättere ich durch die Prospekte, die vor der Touristeninformation aufliegen.
Da finde ich die Telefonnummer der Binntalhütte. Das würde doch noch passen! Ich rufe an und weiss, was ich den Rest des Tages vorhabe.

Zunächst geht's von Ernen durch die Twingi. Die neue Strasse meidet die Schlucht mit einem langen Tunnel, die alte Strasse führt mitten durch. In Binn gibt's für mich Mittagessen und für mein erschöpftes Handy Strom. Bis jetzt hat's nicht wirklich geregnet.


----------



## jackob (20. Januar 2014)

Sehr schöner Bericht und Respekt dafür alleine los zufahren - bin schon gespannt wie´s weitergeht (war letztes Jahr von Oulx nach XXMiglia unterwegs).


----------



## olev (20. Januar 2014)

Das soll sich ändern. Noch während ich meine Roggenbrötchen kaue, beginnt's so richtig zu regnen. Tja, was soll's. Den Rest des Tages geht's ja nur noch den Berg hoch und oben erwartet mich eine Hütte, wo ich trocknen kann. So zieh ich möglichst viel aus unter meinen Gore-Tex-Sachen und geb mir Mühe, gemütlich das Tal hinaufzukurbeln. Bei Masshitta geht der Wanderweg rechts weg und die Tragestrecke beginnt.





_Einmal komplett Gore-Tex bitte!_

Der Weg über den Albrunpass ist ein alter Saumpfad und z.T. ganz gut ausgebaut, so dass ich weiter oben wieder etwas fahren kann.






Dann kommt die Hütte in Sicht. Der Regen hat wieder nachgelassen und ich sehe eine Wandergruppe, die sich der Hütte nähert.





_Binntalhütte SAC_

In der Hütte glüht der Ofen. Regenkleider dampfen und Gemütlichkeit macht sich breit. Die Wandergruppe vor mir gehört zur SAC Sektion Seeland und ich und ihre männlichen Mitglieder sind bald in einem verbalen Wettstreit um die spektakuläreren Biketouren verwickelt. Gemeinsam beigen wir am Abend Unmengen von Würsten in uns rein. Ich merke schon, ich werde auch bezüglich Essen zu einem Kamel. Speicher füllen, wenn es etwas gibt, und Roggenbrötchen wenn Mangel herrscht.
Nach drei doch sehr einsamen Tagen tut es gut, wieder mal unter Menschen zu sein und wenn man sich sogar noch mit Menschen austauschen kann, die ähnliche Dinge toll finden und sich ein bisschen vorstellen können, was man erlebt, dann ist's gar noch besser.
Draussen schifft's wieder, doch der Wetterbericht verspricht im Süden gutes Wetter für die kommenden Tage.

http://www.strava.com/activities/85572371


----------



## RedOrbiter (20. Januar 2014)

Super Bericht. Tolle Bilder.
Freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung.
cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## ventizm (21. Januar 2014)

sehr schöne bilder!


----------



## olev (21. Januar 2014)

*9. September*

Beim Aufwachen gilt natürlich meine erste Sorge der Frage, ob es geschneit hat. Hat es nicht. Ob es noch regnet. Tut es nicht mehr. Und ob die Sonne sich bemerkbar macht. Macht sie nicht. Mit zwei Grad und einem steifen Nordwind ist es eiskalt vor der Hütte, darum bleiben meine Wettererkundungen draussen sehr kurz. Wieder drinnen gibt's hervoragenden Hefezopf.
Zeitgleich mit den Seeländern mache ich mich auf den Weg in den Nebel. Der Aufstieg zum Albrunpass ist nur kurz, reicht aber, um einigermassen warm zu werden. Oben pfeift der Wind durch die Scharte. Weil ich die Wandergruppe hinter mir gelassen habe, mach ich schnell ein Selbstauslöserbild und geh dann gleich weiter, um nicht auszukühlen.





_Farblich perfekt abgestimmt!_

Der Albrunpass markiert die Grenze zu Italien. Hier wechsle ich auf die Alpensüdseite und hoffe, dass das Wetter bald besser wird. Die obersten Meter führen durch etwas grosse Steine und weil ich nicht Marco Hösel heisse, ist die ganze Sache nicht sehr flowig. Dann folgt eine längere Querung rüber zur Alpe Forno. Der Wind bläst immer noch Wolken über den Pass, doch die lösen sich immer mehr auf und der Lago di Dèvero wird sichtbar.






Es stimmt also mit dem guten Wetter im Süden. In der Abfahrt zur Alpe Forno inferiore merk ich, dass die hinteren Bremsbeläge durch sind. Ich hab Ersatz dabei und so sind sie schnell gewechselt.
Auf der Alp unten entscheide ich mich für die Alpstrasse. Den Weg über Alpe la Satta kenne ich schon, der ist mir heute zu umständlich.





_Auf der Alpstrasse richtung Alpe di Dèvero_

_




Über das Wetter kann ich mich nicht mehr beschweren._





_Der Lago di Dèvero ist zwar nur ein Stausee, macht sich aber gut in der Landschaft._

_




Lago di Dèvero_





_Crampiolo_

Ich komm nach Crampiolo und von da auf einem unterhaltsamen Trail in die Nähe von Alpe di Dèvero. Doch Kurz vor dem Ort hab ich einen Platten. Was soll das? Zuerst die Bremsbeläge, dann noch einen Platten? Soviel meche ich sonst in einem ganzen Monat nicht! Doch der Platten ist schnell geflickt und ich komme in den Ort.
Hier freue ich mich schon auf die alte Strasse, die sich kunstvoll ins Tal schlängelt. Fahrtechnisch ist sie zwar nichts besonderes, weil sie genug breit ist und keine wirklichen Schwierigkeiten bietet. Vielmehr ist sie eher etwas mühsam, da es immer wieder Entwässerungsrinnen gibt, die mir an die Reifen wollen. Doch weil sie so schön in den Steilhang gebaut ist, bleibt sie ein Highlight. An der Einfahrt will mich ein Schild von der Befahrung abhalten, weil irgendetwas mit ihr nicht gut sei. Ich ignoriere es et voilà:






Am Vorabend habe ich in der SAC-Hütte die Karten studiert, die vorhanden waren. Darum fahre ich jetzt bis zum Dorf, das im Bild unten sichtbar ist, Goglio, runter, quere auf einem Singletrail am Waldrand und fahre dann über Esigo nach Alpe Agaru hoch. Denn da oben habe ich eine vielversprechende gestrichelte Linie entdeckt.
Wenn der Wurm drin ist, dann richtig. In der Querung hab ich schon wieder einen Platten. Naja, ich repariere auch den und mach mich dann an den Aufstieg.





_I Pontigei_

Die gestrichtelte Linie stellt sich als ein alter Saumpfad heraus und ist meist ganz gut fahrbar. Weil er aber meist in dichtem Wald auf der Schattenseite des Tales verläuft, sieht man nicht sehr viel von der umgebenden Landschaft. Egal, schliesslich muss ich auf mein Vorderrad gucken.
Nach dem Rio Ghendola folgt der Weg der unterirdischen Wasserleitung und ist so gut fahrbar. Und dann ist meine Schweizerkarte zu Ende. Ein bisschen gespannt bin ich schon, was meine OpenStreetMap Alpenkarte taugt. Ich leg sie ein und fahre weiter. Als erstes lotst sie mich auf zugewachsenen Wegen durch Cravegna. Einmal fahr ich von hinten auf den Sitzplatz eines Häuschens, dessen Bewohner gerade im Schatten ihres Sonnenschirmes Siesta halten. Ich schlängle mich um den Sonnenschirm, grüsse freundlich und mach, dass ich wegkomme. Im Weiteren bringt mich die Karte offroad runter nach Crodo und leitet mich dann auf den Singletrail, der dem Fiume Toce entlang führt. Das passt mal für's Erste.

Und ich hab Hunger! Mit bleibt noch etwas Roggenbrot ;-) und Käse und die verdrück ich jetzt im Schatten. Von den kalten 2°C von heute Morgen bleibt mir nur noch eine schwache Erinnerung.


----------



## olev (21. Januar 2014)

Der Trail dem Fiume Toce entlang wird leider bald zu einem Fahrsträsschen, doch dann stosse ich auf interessante Wegweiser:






Schweizer Fernwanderwegweiser in italienischen Wäldern? Ich nehme an, dass der Weg nach Domodossola führt - wohin sonst sollte der Käse denn gebracht werden? Die Ausschilderung ist recht gut und so rolle ich auf welligen Singletrails das Valle Antigorio runter, werde um Hauptstrassen herum und unter grossen Brücken hindurch gelotst.
Immer wieder kann man erahnen, dass die zerfallenden Wege einmal wichtiger waren, als sie es heute sind und dass da, wo jetzt Wald ist, dieser nicht immer da war.






Vielleicht muss ich ein Wort zu meinen Navigationskünsten sagen, die bisher ja nicht über alle Zweifel erhaben waren und immer auch etwas Zufälliges haben. Am Lenker habe ich ein eTrex 30 von Garmin. Das Gerät hab ich zu Hause mit verschiedensten Tracks gefüttert, die mich theoretisch bis Ventimiglia bringen könnten. Um einen besseren Überblick zu haben, trage ich im Rucksack ein 7" Tablet mit OruxMaps mit. Weil ich in Ernen aber von meinem geplanten Weg abgebogen bin, navigiere ich nun ohne Tracks. Das Tablett habe ich ganz neu und weiss darum nicht, ob ich es dazu bringe, mit dem Garmin zu kommunizieren. Der Einfachheit halber überlasse ich die Routenplanung mehr oder weniger dem Garmin, fahre aber in jeden Singletrail rein, der sinnvoll aussieht und hoffe, dass das Garmin mich dann wieder rausführt. Das funktioniert ganz gut, aber ich verpasse so sicher einiges, was ich mit einer minutiösen Planung vielleicht erwischt hätte. Doch minutiöse Planung ist nicht so mein Ding. Weil ich ja die komplette Biwakausrüstung, meist etwas zu essen und manchmal sogar etwas zu trinken dabei habe, fühle ich mich ziemlich unverwundbar. Ich muss ja zu keiner Zeit irgendwo ankommen.
So kurve ich entspannt auf Schleichwegen das Tal runter und weiss nicht einmal, wie weit es noch ist bis Domodossola. Und so kommt es, wie es kommen muss, ich verpasse auch Domodossola! Das Display des Garmin ist einfach zu klein! Ich fahre dem Fluss entlang und denke plötzlich: Die vielen Häuser da drüben - das könnte doch Domodossola sein... Weil ich eine SIM-Karte fürs Tablet brauche, drehe ich um und fahr ins Städtchen rein. So kommt mein elektronischer Begleiter zu einem Anschluss ans Internet und für mich liegt ein Gelato drin.

Zwar habe ich den kompletten Biwakkram dabei, aber unter uns gesagt, ich bin kein grosser Draussenschläfer - schon gar nicht alleine. Darum beginne ich mit meiner neu gewonnenen Internetfreiheit einen Übernachtungsplatz zu suchen. Kurz: Ich finde keinen. Also ab in den Supermarkt und weiterfahren. So komm ich nach Pallanzeno und geh da zuerst in eine Bar um ein-zwei Panini zu essen. Mit meinem rudimentären Italienisch unterhalte ich mich mit den beiden zahnlosen und bärtigen Originalen, die wohl in der Bar wohnen. Der eine meint, er wüsste, wo ich übernachten könne und schickt mich an den Fluss.






Sein Tipp ist nicht schlecht, hat aber den Schönheitsfehler, dass alle Hundespaziergänger sämtlicher umliegender Dörfer auch hier vorbeikommen und ihre Hunde selbstverständlich nicht an der Leine haben. So wasch ich mich und meine Kleider (ohne Seife versteht sich, wir wollen da doch kein Gewässer verschmutzen) und mach mich dann auf die Suche nach einem ruhigeren Plätzchen, denn ich will im Schlafsack nicht von irgendeinem streunenden Hund überrascht werden.
Etwas weiter oben finde ich eine Insel im Fluss. Hier haben Einheimische ein Beachvolleyfeld eingerichtet und einige Liegestühle deponiert. Wenn das Zeug da den ganzen Sommer über rumstand, wird es wohl nicht ausgerechnet heute Nacht ein Hochwasser geben, dass mich fortspühlt...






Wie gesagt, mein Tablet ist ganz neu und Android ist für mich ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln, doch jetzt will ich Fotos nach Hause schicken. Ich hantiere rum, jongliere mit SD-Karten und der einzige Erfolg der ganzen Aktion ist, dass die SD-Karte des Tablets unlesbar wird. So sind alle meine Karten, die ich da drauf habe und alle Tracks futsch und meine Musik gleich mit. Es hilft alles nichts.
Schliesslich geb ich auf und leg mich grummelnd auf einem Liegestuhl schlafen.

http://www.strava.com/activities/85572654


----------



## olev (24. Januar 2014)

und weiter geht's. ist noch aufwändig, so einen Bericht zu schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (24. Januar 2014)

*10. September*

Die Nachtruhe ist sehr bescheiden. Zum einen fühle ich mich auf meiner Insel im Fluss doch nicht so ganz wohl, zum andern rauscht hinter ein paar Büschen die Autobahn und zum dritten donnern auf der anderen Flussseite Güterzüge vorbei. Ist schon erstaunlich, was alles in ein so enges Tal passt.
Obwohl es tagsüber recht heiss war, wird's jetzt nachts empfindlich kühl. Das ist kein Problem für den Schlafsack, aber wenn es grosse Temperaturunterschiede zwischen Tag und Nacht gibt, wird nachts auch sehr viel Luftfeuchtigkeit ausgeschieden. Dass ich auf einer Insel mitten im Fluss bin, macht das auch nicht besser. Am Morgen ist's dann auch noch bewölkt, so dass die Sonne, nachdem sie endlich über die Berge geklettert ist, dennoch nicht bis zu meinen feuchten Sachen durchdringt. Naja, was will man machen? Fahrradklamotten trocknen auch am Körper und bald geht's ja tüchtig den Berg hoch.

In Piedimulera biege ich ins Valle Anzasca ein und mach mich an den Aufstieg nach Macugnaga. Ich fahr auf der Asphaltstrasse hoch und spiele mit dem Gedanken, bis ins Bivacco Lanti zu fahren. Zunächst macht mit aber noch meine nasse Ausrüstung Sorgen. Das Bivacco ist auf 2150m und da sollte ich schon einen trockenen Schlafsack haben. Zum Glück zeigt sich dann doch noch die Sonne.





_Valle Anzasca mit Monte Rosa im Nebel_

Auf einem Parkplatz trockne ich meinen Schlafsack und fahr dann weiter. Weiter hinten im Tal wird es immer bewölkter und kälter. Das schlechte Wetter der Alpennordseite drückt hier über den Alpenhauptkamm. In Pestarena, das einmal "In der Mattu" geheissen hat, komme ich in das Gebiet der Walser, in dem ich mich die nächste Zeit aufhalten werde. Die Walser sind aus dem Wallis nicht nur ins Kleine Walsertal ausgewandert, sondern auch nach Süden in die Hochtäler unmittelbar südlich des Wallis gezogen. Darum gibt's hier Walserdisneyland.
Es überholt mich dann auch ein Car voller Walliser, die sich ansehen wollen, wohin ihre Ururonkel und -tanten ausgewandert sind.
Sie walliseren embrüf und embri in den kalten, nebligen Gassen von Zer Burfuggu und lassen sich dann zufälligerweise im selben Restaurant nieder wie ich mich.
Nachdem sie ihren Kafischnaps getrunken haben und wieder gegangen sind, kommt der sichtlich erschöpfte Wirt zu mir und sagt etwas, das ich als "Die spinnen die Schweizer" verstehe, aber halt auf Italienisch. Ich radebrechere, dass ich auch Schweizer sei, aber ein anderer, ein Üsserschwizer halt.

Weil es draussen noch mehr zuzieht, beschliesse ich mir in Macugnaga ein Hotel zu nehmen und das Biwakieren den Steinböcken zu überlassen. Bevor ich ins Restaurant ging, hatte ich einen Mann überholt, der mit einem riesigen Rucksack der Strasse entlang wankte. Jetzt nach dem Mittagessen überhole ich ihn wieder. Und als ich, nachdem ich mein Hotelzimmer bezogen habe, nochmals rausgehe - es ist ja erst kurz nach Mittag - treffe ich ihn wieder. Also frage ich ihn endlich, wo er denn hinwolle. Das einzige, was er sagt, ist: "Monte Rosa!" Zur Erinnerung: Die Dufourspitze ist mit 4634m Höhe der höchste Berg des Monterosa Massivs und der Schweiz.

Und diesen Berg würde ich jetzt gerne noch anschauen gehen. Ich fahr also ohne Gepäck weiter ins Tal hinein und auf Skipisten richtung Gletscher. Zwar gäbe es auch eine Sesselbahn, doch die vermittelt mir eher den Charme eines Kaukasusskigebietes als Sicherheit.






Also komme ich nach längerem Schieben zum Aussichtpunkt auf den Gletscher. Der ist eine mittlere Enttäuschung, denn statt blauem Eis gibt's nur geröllbedecktes Eis.






Weil es hier oben natürlich auch nicht wärmer ist und es nun auch noch zu nieseln beginnt, mach ich mich bald an die Abfahrt. Mutig stürze ich mich in die schwarze Piste und holpere ziemlich flowlos ins Tal.
Als ich im Hotel ankomme, beginnt's richtig zu regnen. So habe ich genug Zeit, im Hotel W-LAN meinen Tablet-Speicher wieder mit Karten und Tracks zu füttern.

http://www.strava.com/activities/85572652


----------



## olev (24. Januar 2014)

*11. September*

Ich hab nicht nur mein Tablet wieder auf Vordermann gebracht, sondern auch versucht herauszufinden, wo's denn hingehen soll. Die einzige sinnvolle Verbindung gegen Westen scheint mir der Colle di Turlo oder auf gut Walserisch der Türlipass zu sein. Zwar heisst's im Internet, der sei unfahrbar, aber das glaube ich erst, wenn ich's gesehen habe.
Das Hotel bietet ein umfangreiches Frühstück, so dass ich meinen Kamelmagen gut füllen kann. Das Wetter hat sich auch wieder zum Guten gewendet und so muss ich noch schnell_ zer altu Chilchu_, um doch noch einen Blick auf den Monte Rosa zu werfen.





_Die verblasenen Cirren hätten mich warnen können._

Dann geht's los ins Valle Quarazza. Es ist knapp über Null, doch zum Glück geht's bald den Berg hoch. Das Tal sieht schon mal gut aus.






Leider ist dann aber bei den Häusern bei Punkt 1377 fertig mit Fahren. Zumindest mit längeren Strecken. Der Weg sieht zwar so aus, als ob er früher mal ein guter Weg gewesen sei. Häufig ist er mit Steinplatten gepflastert. Doch die liegen jetzt kreuz und quer auf dem Weg rum und machen das Fahren nicht gerade einfacher. So muss ich immer wieder schieben.











Als ich aus dem Wald rauskomme, wird der Weg etwas besser und weniger steil. Immer wieder kann ich ein Stück fahren. Und ich frage mich, wer sich wohl die Mühe gemacht hat, einen solchen Weg da über den Berg zu bauen.


----------



## olev (24. Januar 2014)

Ein kurzer Augenschein beim Bivacco Lanti zeigt mir sofort, dass es richtig war, im Tal im Hotel zu übernachten. Das Biwak ist überhaupt nicht einladend. Nach dem Biwak wechselt der Weg wieder in den Steilhang und beginnt, in Serpentinen zu steigen.






Auf der unteren Alp hatte es noch ein paar Kühe. Seither habe ich nichts und niemanden mehr gesehen. Doch da bimmelt es plötzlich vor mir und ich freue mich, dass ich wieder jemanden habe, mit dem ich einige Worte wechseln - oder besser: an die ich einige Worte richten kann.











Die Ziegen sind etwa gleich erfreut wie ich über die Abwechslung und folgen mir ein ganzes Stück in die immer unwirtlicher werdende Landschaft. Die Cirren haben sich ausgebreitet und ein eiskalter Wind bläst Wolkenfetzen aus der Schweiz herüber. Da treff ich einen Franzosen, mit dem man tatsächlich ein paar Worte wechseln kann. Er sagt mir, ein paar Steine weiter hätte es eine Herde von Steinböcken. Und tatsächlich. Bald schon versperren mit Hornträger den Weg.






Sie stehen wirklich mitten auf meinem Weg rum und machen keine Anstalten, Platz zu machen. Erst als ich mich weiter nähere und rufe, sie sollen Platz machen, setzen sie sich langsam in Bewegung. Ich frage mich, wie lange mein Carbonrähmchen wohl diesen Hörnern entgegenstehen kann...










_Der Chef macht als letzter Platz._
Nach den Steinböcken ist's bald fertig mit Vegetation. Ich hab schon einen tüchtigen Hunger, doch der kalte Wind weht so stark, dass ich lieber keine Pause machen möchte. Der Türlipass sollte ja bald erreicht sein. Doch in den Geröllhalden vor dem Pass laufen die Strassenbauer noch zu Höchstleistungen auf.






Dann, schliesslich, ist auf 2738m endlich die Passhöhe erreicht. Nach vier Stunden ohne essen bin ich nun so hungrig, dass ich mich hinter einem grossen Stein verstecke und eine Himbeerroulade verdrücke. Auf dem Pass erfahre ich auch die Lösung des Rätsels, wer denn diese Strasse gebaut hat.





_Eine Tafel erinnert an die Alpini als die Erbauer des Passweges._

Obwohl zwei Schweden von der anderen Seite hochkommen, bleibe ich nicht lange auf dem Pass. Wir erzählen kurz, was es zu erzählen gibt, sie beneiden mich, dass ich jetzt runterfahren kann, und dann beginnt es leicht zu schneien. Ich denke, dass es besser ist, mich an die Abfahrt zu machen, denn wer weiss, was da alles lauern könnte. Die beiden Schweden meinen allerdings, da gäbe es keine Schwierigkeiten. Sie sollen recht behalten.











Bis zur Teerstrasse runter ist der ganze Weg gepflastert.
















Das ist nicht besonders interessant, aber immerhin komm ich so schnell aus den eisigen Höhen wieder runter. Weil ich nicht auf der Asphaltstrasse ins Tal will, versuche ich übers Rifugio Pastore zu fahren. Der Weg nach dem Rifugio ist für mich aber unfahrbar. Darum dreh ich um und rolle halt trotzdem auf der Teerstrasse nach Alagna. Unterwegs beginnt es zu regnen und ich kann mich grad noch in eine Bar flüchten, bevor der Wolkenbruch richtig loslässt.

Da sitz ich dann und frage mich, wo ich wohl übernachte könnte. So schiebe ich auf meienm Tablet rum und finde einen Posto Tappa. Dieser Zufallsfund sollte meine ganze Tour verändern. Vorbereitet, wie ich bin, weiss ich natürlich nicht, was ein Posto Tappa ist. Ich google und finde heraus, dass das eine Unterkunft für Weitwanderer ist, meist mit Massenlagern und immer mit Halbpension. Sehr gut, denke ich mir, ich rufe an und melde mich an. Das Ding steht in San Antonio im Val Vogna. Bis dahin ist's noch ein Stückchen und das trifft sich gut, denn es ist noch früh.
Nachdem der Regen aufgehört hat, mach ich mich auf den Weg, muss dann aber trotzdem noch eine ganze Weile warten, bis ich rein kann, weil die erst am Abend aufmachen.

Ich erwarte nicht viel. Weil ich der einzige Gast bin, versuche ich den Wirten klarzumachen, dass sie nicht unbedingt kochen müssen, ich hätte schon selbst etwas. Doch die meinen, nichts da, es wird gekocht. Und dann gibt's Salbeiravioli, Braten mit Kartoffeln und eine regionale Käseauswahl. Nachdem ich mich in der letzten Zeit eher ernährt habe als richtig gegessen, ist das ein Traum.

http://www.strava.com/activities/85572666


----------



## olev (25. Januar 2014)

*12. September*

Der Wirt hat zwar die Nase gerümpft und den Kopf geschüttelt, als ich ihm sagte, ich wolle nach Gressoney rüber. Das seien nur Steinplatten, die kreuz und quer in der Gegend rumliegen. Mag ja sein. Im Internet hab ich dagegen gefunden, dass der Ospizio Sottile auch Mountainbiker willkommen heisst. Wenn das keine Einladung ist!
Als ich den Posto Tappa verlasse, weht ein kalter Wind, die Temperatur ist um die null Grad und die Sonne hat's noch nicht bis ins Val Vogna geschafft. Bis zur ehemaligen Walsesiedlung Peccia hab ich noch eine fahrbare Strasse.






Dann komm ich zwar an die Sonne, doch der Weg wird unfahrbar. Der kalte Wind setzt mir ziemlich zu, gleichzeitig freue ich mich über die Sonne und den leergefegten Himmel. Ich spazier hier durch eine Heidi-und-Geissenpeter-Idylle.











Heute sind es lumpige 950hm, die ich das Bike hochschieben und -tragen muss. Das ist nichts im Vergleich zu den 1400hm gestern. Zudem ist es meistens recht steil, d.h. ich komm ziemliche flott voran. Trotzdem, so habe ich mir meine Fahrt ans Mittelmeer nicht vorgestellt. Ich dachte mir, dass ich eine gemütliche Schotterpistenrallye machen werde mit vielen Kilometern aber wenig Mountainbiken. Nun mach ich wenig Kilometer, und zum Mountainbiken komm ich trotzdem nicht wirklich. Naja, ich habe ja noch die Abfahrt vor mir. Vielleicht lohnt sich ja die Schinderei im kalten Wind.

Nach zwei Dritteln des Weges kommt der Pass in Sicht. Dass hier oben ein so grosses Haus steht, kommt nicht von ungefähr. Während langer Zeit war da oben die Grenze zwischen Piemont und Savoyen und über diesen Pass wurde geschmuggelt, was das Zeug hält. Früher haben hier also Menschen mehr drüber getragen als ich mein Velöli und meine sieben Sachen.






Auf dem letzten Stück überhole ich einen Wanderer. Der ist völlig baff, dass da einer das Bike so schnell hochträgt, nimmt den Hut ab und sagt: Ehre wem Ehre gebürt (oder so, war halt auf Italienisch). Das finde ich eine durchaus angemessene Reaktion von Wanderern gegenüber Mountainbikern ;-)

Weil es so zieht, geh ich gleich weiter. Die Abfahrt sieht dann auf den ersten Blick gar nicht mals so schlecht aus.


----------



## olev (25. Januar 2014)

Die Abfahrt ist dann, naja. Bis auf die untere Alp auf 1900 geht's einigermassen. Denn bis hier ist der Weg ein normaler Singletrail mit einigen unfahrbaren Abschnitten aber im grossen und ganzen fahrbar.











Ich kreuze eine Wandergruppe, die deutsch spricht, und die ist eher irritiert, dass ihnen ein Mountainbiker entgegen kommt. Bei der unteren Alp ändert der Weg. Der Singletrail ist fertig und stattdessen folgen wieder Steinplatten. Die mögen den Weg ja haltbarer machen, aber nach Jahrzehnten ohne Pflege, tendieren die Platten dazu, ihren angestammten Ort zu verlassen und ungünstig in der Gegend rumzuliegen.






Zudem ist das Gressoney-Tal ein U-Tal. Nach den gemässigten Alpweiden folgt eine Steilstufe. Weil ich mich schon etwas in Ärger über die Wegbeschaffenheit reingesteigert habe, will ich so viel wie irgend möglich fahren. Und so leg ich mich so richtig schön auf Maul. Den Kopf kann ich grad noch an den grossen Steinen vorbeizirkeln, dafür erwischt's mich voll an der Hüfte. So bleib ich eine Weile liegen und beginn dann zu erspüren, ob noch alles dran ist. Es ist. Ausser etwas Blut, einem leicht geprellten Becken und einem zerrissenen T-Shirt ist nichts passiert. Den Rest lass ich dann etwas gemächlicher angehen.

In Gressoney mach ich mich auf die Suche nach einem Restaurant für das Mittagessen. Das ist gar nicht so einfach. Fast alles ist geschlossen. Schliesslich find ich doch eines und meinen einzigen Walser. Ein richtig alter Mann, der - ich kann mir nicht helfen - einen Schnurbart wie Hitler hat, walsert auf mich ein. Ich versteh nur die Hälfte und weiss nicht recht, was er von mir will. Tröline uf um Rüggu - ja, das Bike hatte ich von San Antonio bis hier fast die ganze Zeit auf dem Rücken. Als er dann mit dem Stock zu fuchteln und zu fluchen beginnt, mach ich, dass ich wegkomm.

Im Restaurant verdrück ich eine Portion Pommes und einen gemischten Salat, weil mir meine Freundin vor der Abreise ans Herz gelegt hat, nicht immer nur Pizza zu essen, sondern auch mal etwas Gesundes. So bestell ich meistens etwas Herzhaftes und dann noch irgendeinen Salat und denk dabei an sie.
Bezüglich meiner Route bin ich etwas am Ende meines Lateins. Ich könnte über den nächsten Pass tragen und dann über den nächsten und noch über ein paar und so wär ich dann Ende September etwa beim Mont Blanc. Das scheint mir nicht sehr sinnvoll. Zudem hab ich die Nase etwas voll vom Tragen. Somit gibt es nur eine Richtung: Die Asphaltstrasse runter nach Pont Saint Martin am südlichen Ende des Aostatals. Da geht's runter und das Rückenwind, das passt mir jetzt grad.





_Ich bin nicht der einzige, der von den kalten und windigen Alpen flüchtet_






Um halb vier bin ich in Pont Saint Martin. Hier ist's schon mal ein Stück wärmer. Doch nun muss ich mich schon wieder entscheiden, wie ich weiter will. Ich könnte das Aostatal hochfahren und zuoberst wieder auf meine geplante Route einbiegen. Ich könnte auch versuchen, mich irgendwie durch das Gran Paradiso Massiv zu schlagen und so nach Susa zu gelangen. Oder ich nehm die Route aussen rum. Die Variante Gran Paradiso fällt mangels Wegen auf der Openstreetmap weg. Ein Blick auf die Wetterprognosen macht dann auch klar, dass das Aostatal ebenfalls keine gute Idee ist. Da soll's morgen schon wieder schneien.

Also bleibt die Variante "aussen rum". Ich such mit den Eingang ins Susatal und lass den Rest das Routing von Garmin erledigen. So fahr ich viel zu früh aus den Alpen raus.






Das Routing ist zunächst gar nicht so schlecht. Ich radle auf ruhigen Strassen durch Dörfer am Alpenrand. Doch dann verschlägt es mich auf die Strada Statale 565, die schon fast autobahnmässig ausgebaut ist. Zwar hat's einen breiten Seitenstreifen und nicht ausgenommen viel Verkehr, dennoch fühle ich mich hier etwas unwohl. Immerhin komme ich sehr gut vorwärts. So bald wie möglich verlasse ich sie aber wieder.

Langsam wird mir klar, dass es heute wieder eine Nacht draussen geben wird. So wasch ich mich in Levone an einem Brunnen und fülle Wasser nach, damit ich mich in die Büsche schlagen kann. Weil ich sehr anspruchsvoll bezüglich meinen Schlafplätzen bin, brauche ich drei Anläufe. Der erste Ort ist eigentlich ok, doch kaum bin ich etwas länger da, beginnt ein Hund zu bellen und will nicht mehr aufhören. Ich sehe ihn nicht und finde auch per Satellitenbild nicht raus, wo er sein könnte. So geh ich wieder. Der zweite Versuch führt mich nur zwischen Villen reicher Turiner. Da möcht ich auch nicht nächtigen. Der dritte Versuch muss klappen, denn es wird schon dunkel. Ich fahr weit in den Wald rein und finde eine Lichtung. Abgesehen davon, dass mich hier wohl Zecken fressen werden, hoffe ich, meine Ruhe zu haben.
Denkste! Zuerst erschreckt mich ein Reh, das in vollem Karacho über die Lichtung rast, dann bellen wieder Hunde und schliesslich wird noch geschossen... Ich hoffe, dass die Jäger nicht meinen, mein Zelt sei ein Elephant.






http://www.strava.com/activities/85572665


----------



## beuze1 (25. Januar 2014)

Klasse Bericht, gerade richtig bei dem ungemütlichen Wetter.
Bitte mehr!

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (25. Januar 2014)

*13. September*

Weil ich nicht gut schlafe, hab ich die ganze Nacht Zeit, mir den zweiten Teil meiner Überführungsetappe auszumalen. Soll ich nach Turin rein, um mir diese Stadt mal anzusehen? Nö, ab nach Susa und da in ein Hotel, das ist der Plan. Dann schön essen und etwas in der Stadt rumspazieren.
Es dämmert noch kaum, da mach ich mich schon auf. Hunger hab ich, denn die Reste, die ich gestern als Abendbrot hatte, waren kümmerlich. Und für heute morgen hab ich auch nichts anständiges. In der ersten Steigung fahr ich in die Sonne, die dank dem Turiner Smog ganz hübsch aufgeht.










_Noch vor dem Frühstück hab ich mein erstes Alpenpanorama_

In Nole such ich verzweifelt etwas zu essen, find aber nichts. So kaue ich mein letztes trockenes Roggenbrot, das ich noch hab und fahr los, mein Glück im nächsten Ort zu versuchen. Doch es ist mir schon vorher hold. An einer Kreuzung fahre ich an eine Bäckerei vorbei. Die ausserordentlich nette Verkäuferin füllt mir noch extra Nutella in Croissants, weil ich ihr zu verstehen gebe, dass ich sie sonst trocken essen muss.
Dann fahr ich einigermassen ereignislos bis Caselette am Eingang ins Val Susa. Hier stosse ich wieder auf eine Hauptstrasse, die diesmal auch viel Verkehr hat. Das ist mir zu blöd. Ich suche mir Schatten, denn die Sonne brennt nun doch schon stark und untersuche das Internet auf Alternativen. Es müsste tatsächlich einen Radweg geben im Susatal, nur finden muss ich den noch. Das stellt sich dann als nicht so kompliziert raus. Ich schalte das Routing des Garmins wieder aus und vertraue nun meinen Adleraugen, die nach Schildern Ausschau halten.
Der Radweg verläuft nicht immer sehr sinnvoll, ist aber im Grossen und Ganzen durchaus brauchbar.






_



_





_Langsam fahr ich wieder in die Alpen rein_

Ich will zur Mittagspause in Susa sein, darum ärgern mich an Schluss die vielen Umwege des Radweges dann doch. Schliesslich erreiche ich in der Mittagshitze ausgehungert Susa. Da finde ich relativ schnell eine Pizzeria, die meinen Ansprüchen genügt. Während ich auf die Pizza warte, suche ich einen Übernachtungsort. Und ich finde mal wieder keinen zu einem vernünftigen Preis. Nur einen Posto Tappa in Meana di Susa hoch oben am Berg. Immerhin, der liegt am Weg, da kann ich ja dann nachher mal schauen gehen.

Nach der Pizza mach ich etwas Sightseeing in den römischen Ruinen von Susa. Anstatt Ehrfucht und Würde verbreiten die aber dank benützter Kondome und gebrauchter Spritzen eher Pissoiratmosphäre. Im Amphitheater versuchen mutige Jungs, Mädchen damit zu imponieren, dass sie mit Fahrrädern einen Steilhang runterfahren. Ich kauf mir noch ein Gelato und beschliesse dann, dass ich Susa gesehen habe. Weil ich mir nicht so sicher bin, was das mit dem Posto Tappa wird, kauf ich noch grosszügig ein und mach mich an den Aufstieg.


----------



## olev (25. Januar 2014)

Weil ich mich nun wieder auf meiner zu Hause "geplanten" Route befinde, hab ich ab hier wieder Tracks. Das macht das Radeln etwas angenehmer, weil man nicht immer so viel mitdenken muss ;-) So kurble ich aus Susa raus den Berg hoch.






In Meana müsste ich relativ weit runterfahren, um zum Posto Tappa zu gelangen. Das ist mir zu blöd. Da ich ja genügend Lebensmittel dabei hab, kann ich auch irgendwo draussen schlafen. Vielleicht bin ich ja sogar genug müde um auch wirklich zu schlafen.
Eigentlich dachte ich, dass hier am Colle delle Finestre nun mein Kiesstrassenrallye beginnen würde, doch hier ist alles asphaltiert.





_No all'asfalto - genau!_

Zunächst ist der Wald noch nicht sehr steil es gäbe also genügend Orte zum übernachten, doch liegt hier leider schon alles im Schatten. Das passt mir nicht. Und so mitten im Wald ohne Aussicht und so, macht Draussenschlafen keinen Spass. Darum fahr ich weiter und weiter. Langsam bin ich so hoch, dass es hier im Schatten schon wieder kühl wird und ich es mit der Angst zu tun bekomme, nichts mehr zu finden. Also untersuche ich die Höhenlinien auf Abnormitäten. Ein Grat oder eine Terrasse, das könnte hübsch sein zum Übernachten. Und finde auch etwas.
Zum einen ist da in den Höhenlinien ein breiter Rücken im Wald zu erkennen, zum anderen hat's an dessen südlichen Ende eine Wasserstelle eingezeichnet. Da ich schon wieder so lange den Berg hochfahre, dass ich wieder Wasser brauche, beschliesse ich, zunächst mal da hin zu fahren und von da aus dann den Rücken zu untersuchen.

Das stellt sich als gute Idee heraus. Vom Brunnen führt ein Weg auf den Rücken, der strategisch günstig über Susa thront. Es hat ein paar Militärruinen und zuvorderst einen grossen Platz mit Jesusstatue. Und Sonne. Wenn das hier nicht der mir prädestinierte Platz zum Übernachten ist!






Dank der Sonne kann ich meine Sachen trocknen, die von letzter Nacht noch etwas feucht sind. Zudem habe ich eine herrliche Aussicht und bestes Handynetz. So wird mir nicht langweilig. Die grösste Knacknuss ist zu verstehen, wie die Züge verkehren. Sie erscheinen an verschiedenen Orten aus Tunnels und verschwinden wieder. Bis zum Eindunkeln kapier ich nicht, wo sie genau durchfahren.











Als es dunkel wird hör ich von unten ein Jazz- und ein Rockkonzert. Von weiter oben höre ich einen anderen Lärm. Zuerst frage ich mich lange, was das sein könnte, bis ich es plötzlich kapiere: Das muss das Röhren der Hirsche sein! Ich bin ganz zufrieden mit meinem Übernachtungsplatz.






http://www.strava.com/activities/85572658


----------



## barbarissima (26. Januar 2014)

Super Bilder und ein sehr unterhaltsamer Bericht


----------



## olev (27. Januar 2014)

*14. September*





_Und wieder geht die Sonne rot auf._

Rote Wolken am Morgen sind der Seeleute Sorgen, hab ich mal gelernt. Ich schieb die dem Turiner Smog die rote Farbe zu und bin bald bikebereit. Heute soll ja gemäss Vorinformation ein Höhepunkt der Tour auf dem Programm stehen. Und erstmal ist auch Kaiserwetter.
Ich fülle Magen und Flasche mit Wasser, geprächle etwas mit italienischen Hardtail-Bikern und mach mich dann an den Aufstieg zum Colle delle Finestre. Die Strasse ist nun so, wie ich mir mein Kiesstrassenrallye vorgestellt habe.











Was man auf den Bildern nicht sieht, sind die Enduromotorradfahrer, die auch den Berg hoch kommen. Das ist natürlich nicht schön. Gleichzeitig bin ich mir bewusst, wie sich z.T. Wanderer über uns Mountainbiker ärgern und so geb ich mir Mühe, mich nicht zu ärgern. Leben und leben lassen. Nach einer frühmorgendlichen Rush-Hour hab ich dann auch wieder meine Ruhe und ich muss mich nur noch drum kümmern, die Italiener auf ihren 29ern auf Distanz zu halten ;-)





_Auf dem Sporn in der unteren Bildmitte habe ich genächtigt._

Der Colle delle Finestre ist nicht sehr hoch und so bin ich auch bald oben. Doch natürlich ist das erst ein Zwischenziel, der eigentliche Spass kommt noch.






Eine Militärstrasse führt da bis auf fast 2800m hoch. Sie ist zwar mit einer Barriere abgesperrt, aber das ist ja kein Hindernis. Bald schon schraube ich mich auf weiterhin gutem Weg in luftige Höhen hinauf.











Man sieht auf den Dunst der Poebene runter und ich frage mich, ob die Berge am Horizont wohl schon die ligurischen Alpen sind. Die langen Kondensstreifen am Himmel gefallen mir weniger. Irgendwo hab ich mal gehört, dass solche das Zeichen einer langanhaltenden Wetterverschlechterung sein können. Egal, vorläufig scheint die Sonne noch.
















Abgesehen von meditativem Kurbeln und Panoramaeinsaugen passiert in diesem Aufstieg nicht viel. Ich treffe ein paar wenige Wanderer und abertausend Heuschrecken und beobachte besorgt, wie sich meine Wasserflasche immer mehr leert.
Ruinen am Wegrand erinnern immer wieder daran für welch unerfreulichen militärischen Zwecke diese schöne Strasse einst gebaut worden ist.






Als ich mich dem höchsten Punkt nähere, wechsle ich wieder auf die Nordseite des Kamms und blicke in Richtung Mont Cenis und der vergletscherten Berge da drüben.






Vom höchsten Punkt hat man dann ein umwerfendes Panorama. Gegen Südwest blickt man in das Tal, das nach Sestriere führt und sieht die Gletscherberge des Ecrins-Massifs. Gegen Südosten sieht man über die Poebene bis zu den Bergen im Hinterland von Savona.











Und ein bisschen Introspektion führt mir meinen nun doch schon angewachsenen Hunger vor Augen. Na dann: En Guete!






Anschliessend geht es mehr runter als hoch und an weiteren Ruinen vorbei zum Assiettapass. Weiterhin alles auf Kiesstrassen. Dafür bräuchte man kein Mountainbike, aber ich will ja nicht motzen, wenn ich nun mal nicht über Berge tragen muss.






Auf der Assietta ist dann allerlei los. Fahrräder, Motorräder, Autos, Touristen... Ich gesell mich dazu und lass mich vor dem Schild ablichten.


----------



## olev (27. Januar 2014)

In der Fortsetzung ist dann auch auf der Strasse etwas mehr los, heute ist immerhin Samstag. Alles in allem geht's aber gut, die Bergeinsamkeit findet man hier aber nur am Wegrand, wenn man den Verkehr ausblendet.











Aus mir im Moment, wo ich das aufschreibe, unerfindlichen Gründen, fahre ich an der einzigen Gaststätte vorbei. Dabei hab ich schon fast kein Wasser mehr. Dementsprechend such ich anschliessend Bäche auf der Karte. Alles, was ich finde, sind aber kleine Rinnsale, die durch Kuhwiesen voller Kuhdreck führen. Mein Magen hält ja schon allerhand aus, aber das will ich dann doch nicht riskieren.
So fahre ich mit immer dickerer Zunge durch die Berglandschaft und entdecke diverse Singletrails, die ins Tal und da sicher auch zu Wasser führen würden. Irgendwie siegt aber meine fixe Idee, ich müsse nach Sestriere kommen, über all diese Versuchungen.






Irgendwann bin ich auf dem letzten Pass und steh vor der Abfahrt nach Sestriere. Ich finde auch gleich einen hübschen Singletrail, der mich bis auf einen riesigen Parkplatz der Seilbahnen führt. Die Abfahrt macht Spass, Sestriere ist dann eher ein Horror. 40 Jahre alte, verlotternde Bausünden stehen da in schönen Bergen rum und in der Zwischensaison macht alles einen noch trostloseren Eindruck.
Ich häng mich zuerst an die erste Wasserleitung, die ich finden kann, dann mach ich mich auf die Suche nach etwas Essbarem. Doch es ist noch Siesta! Halb so wild, ich hab ja noch was und zudem muss ich auch noch rausfinden, wo ich heute noch hin will. Diese Frage ist bald geklärt, denn ich finde die Adresse eines Posto Tappa in Thures. Der liegt an einem möglichen Weg und nach meiner ersten guten Erfahrung in einem Posto Tappa und zwei Nächten draussen, hab ich nichts gegen eine Dusche einzuwenden.
Dennoch muss ich warten, bis die Geschäfte öffnen, denn ich will noch etwas Zwischenverpflegung einkaufen. Wer weiss, was kommt ;-)

Dann geht's von Sestriere runter. Weil ich so lange auf das Ende der Siesta gewartet habe, hatte ich Zeit, mir einen Trail rauszusuchen. Ich finde den Einstieg auch sofort, doch bald sind da nur noch Dornen und die Wegspur verliert sich. Als ich schliesslich bei Knochen vorbeikomme, beschliesse ich, umzukehren.






So fahr ich halt auf der Strasse ins Tal und kurble von da nochmals hoch nach Thures.





_Mont Chaberton_

_



_

Der Wirt des Posto Tappa ist sehr nett. Ich und das Bike kriegen eine Dusche und das Abendessen ist dann eine Wucht. Immer weitere Schüsselchen und Plättchen werden aus der Küche aufgetragen. Und weil ich ein italienisches Ehepaar als Tischgenossen habe, wird mir auch nicht langweilig. Am Schluss kann ich nur sagen: J'ai bien mangé, j'ai bien bu - j'a la peau du ventre bien tendue.


----------



## olev (27. Januar 2014)

*15. Dezember*

Ja, wie soll's weitergehen? Leider - oder zum Glück - habe ich in Thures keinen Handyempfang, so bin ich ganz auf das Material angewiesen, das ich bei mir hab, und auf die Karten, die im Aufenthaltsraum aushängen. Die einen fahren das Argentiere-Tal hoch und tragen dann über den Col Mayt. Dazu müsste ich aber etwas zurückfahren. Und ich meine, ich hätte schon mal erwähnt, dass ich nicht gerne umdrehe. Darum hat sich die Fortsetzung meiner Tour eigentlich schon entschieden, als ich nach Thures gefahren bin.
Nur, als ich am Morgen aufstehe, regnet es in Strömen. Der Wirt guckt etwas besorgt, als ich ihm sage, ich wolle über den Colle di Thuras. Der ist immerhin fast 2800m hoch und da oben dürfte es schneien. Hier bleiben kann ich aber auch nicht, denn sie schliessen die Hütte, ich hab gerade noch die letzte Nacht erwischt. Aber weiter oben im Tal hat es ein Bivacco, da kann ich übernachten und morgen sollte das Wetter dann gut sein. Damit ich nicht Hungers sterbe, gibt mir der Wirt noch ein Brot mit. So schlimm wird es aber nicht kommen, denn ich hab ja gerstern in Sestriere noch gut eingekauft.

Diese Idee passt mir, denn eigentlich wäre ein Ruhetag durchaus mal angebracht. Während des Morgenessens hört der Regen auf und ich mach mich auf den Weg. Bis Thures Superiore ist die Strasse recht gut. Da muss ich an eine Meute wütender Hunde vorbei und bin dann in der Bergeinsamkeit, die mir gestern gefehlt hat.






Der Weg geht meist fahrbar das flache Tal hinauf. Nur über die vielen Bäche, die von der Seite ins Haupttal münden, muss ich tragen. Und manchmal haben die Bäche einiges an Geschiebe mitgebracht, so dass die Schiebestücke etwas länger werden. Alles in allem ist der Aufstieg aber gut zu bewältigen. Man sieht, dass auch hier einmal eine Militärstrasse durchgeführt hat.
Verendet hier oben mal eine Kuh, macht man sich wohl nicht so gross Gedanken. Zuerst finde ich den Kopf, etwas weiter auch den Rest. Scheinbar gibt es auch genug Tiere hier, die eine tote Kuh verwerten. Und es muss auch genug starke Tiere geben, die ein Kadaver auseinanderreissen können...















_Ich guck das Tal runter, kann aber zu meiner Beruhignung noch kein Wolfsrudel ausmachen._

Etwas weiter oben erreiche ich das Hüttchen. Anders als das Bivacco Lanti bei Macugnaga, ist dieses Biwak hier in hervorragendem Zustand. Als ich ankomme, sind da schon ein Italiener und ein Finnin im Häuschen. Allerdings wollen sie bald aufbrechen und absteigen. Eigentlich wollten sie auf den Monte Ramière, doch das Wetter hat ihnen einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. So hab ich das Häuschen dann für mich alleine.
Scheinbar ist das Bivacco Andrea Tornior recht neu. Andrea muss ein begeisterter Berggänger gewesen und dann da oben irgendwo verunglückt sein. Von dem, was er hinterlassen hat, baute seine Familie dieses Bivacco und stellte es allen gratis zur Verfügung. Es gibt sogar ein Gestell mit left-over-food und einen Gaskocher. Da kann ich es mir einigermassen gemütlich machen. Doch zuerst muss ich mal wieder auf Wassersuche gehen. Weil die Kühe auch hier ganze Arbeit geleistet haben, wird der Spaziergang etwas ausgedehnter und es beginnt zu schneien.






Den ganzen Nachmittag lese ich und wickle mich in immer mehr Wolldecken. Ganz unterhaltsam ist auch das Gästebuch. Da schreibt ein Mountainbiker, wie er im Schneegestöber über den Colle di Thuras wollte. Er hätte es aber nicht geschafft, und hätte dann diese Hütte gefunden. Ohne Schlafsack und nur mit den kümmerlichen Resten aus seinem Rucksack verbrachte er die Nacht hier, nur um am andern Morgen zu merken, dass noch mehr Schnee gefallen ist. Da ist meine Situation geradezu komfortabel. Ich hab einen Schlafsack und Essen und wenn ich wirklich wollen würde, könnte ich jederzeit über den Pass. Schnee hat's keinen, nur etwas Nebel. Gegen Abend lockern sich die Wolken auf und ich hoffe auf gutes Wetter für morgen.






http://www.strava.com/activities/85573340


----------



## olev (27. Januar 2014)

*16. September*

Heute ist das Wetter wirklich besser. Aber kalt! Nach einem nun langsam doch eher dürftigen Morgenessen mach ich mich an die letzten Höhenmeter bis zum Pass. Weiter oben treffe ich auf massenhaft verrosteten Stacheldraht und rechts oberhalb von mir klebt eine Militärruine am Berg. Ist schon verrückt, was da alles befestigt worden war...






Das Wetter ist zwar besser, doch ich bin mir nicht so sicher, was ich von den Wolken halten soll. Und ich weiss auch noch nicht genau, woher das Wetter kommt. Der Blick zurück nach Nordwesten macht mich ratlos.






Aber man soll ja nicht zurückblicken, sondern vorwärts. Nach einem doch recht steilen letzten Stück erreiche ich die Passhöhe und damit die Grenze zu Frankreich. Zum zweiten Mal sehe ich jetzt den Monviso. Das erste Mal habe ich ihn (wahrscheinlich) in der Nähe von Turin gesehen.






Auf das, was jetzt kommt, bin ich gespannt. In den Weiten des WWW hab ich eine Beschreibung gefunden, die von 800-900hm Runtertragen spricht. Darauf habe ich natürlich keine Lust. Umgekehrt will ich auch noch nicht wie Andrea Tornior enden. Also mach ich mich süferli an die Abfahrt, die eigentlich ganz vernünftig ausschaut. Ok, manchmal ist es etwas steil und der Schotter im Weg etwas lose.






Aber sie stellt sich dann als alles in allem fahrbar heraus. Zwar ist sie nicht gerade ein Flowwunder, sondern eher eine von der Sorte, wo die Scheibenbremsen gut heiss werden. Dafür kommt mit der Zeit die Sonne raus.











Und weiter unten wird's dann sogar etwas rollender.











In einem Ruinendörfchen treffe ich auf die ersten Menschen und etwas weiter unten auf ein Alpsträsschen, das mich ins herrlich trostlose Le Roux bringt. Von hier rolle ich auf der Teerstrasse runter nach Abriès, wo ich wieder mal Vorräte bunkern kann. Allerdings ist das in diesen Gebirgsorten meist nicht so einfach. Die kleine Läden haben zwar allerlei, aber nicht wirklich das, was ein durchreisender Radler benötigt. Was nützen mir Pasta oder Plätzchen in Familienpackungen? Oder Kuchen in Kartonschachteln, die etwa einen Kubikmeter Platz benötigen? Ich will Schokokuchen etwa so gross wie 1/2 Liter Milch, oder Müsliriegel. Aber nein. Am Schluss kauf ich einheimischen Käse und Wurst und dazu halt irgend ein grellweisses Weissbrot.
Abriès ist auch tote Hose. Und hübsch ist anders. Abgesehen von Sestriere haben mir die italienischen Dörfer deutlich besser gefallen als die beiden französischen, die ich jetzt als Massstab habe. Dafür ist nun das Tal hinauf zum Monviso ganz grosses Kino. Leider zieht's schon wieder zu, doch die Landschaft ist herrlich.











Hier, wo die Strasse endet und der Spaziergang zu den hohen Pässen rüber nach Italien beginnt, kann ich beobachten, wie auf der anderen Talseite ein Geier nach dem anderen landet. Leider sehe ich nicht, was sie da machen und leider hat mein Fotoapparat kein genügend gutes Zoom, um sie zu fotografieren.
Weil der Wind wieder zugenommen hat, mach ich hinter einem grossen Stein Mittagspause.


----------



## olev (27. Januar 2014)

Nach dem Mittagessen beginnt ein längerer Spaziergang, denn irgendwo da hinten muss ich drüber.











Ich komm an einem hübschen kleinen See vorbei und mach mich dann in letzten Teil des steilen Aufstiegs zum Passo di Vallanta. Der Weg wird immer fordernder. Ein Blick zurück macht mir zudem klar, dass das Wetter nicht halten wird. Also leg ich einen Zahn zu und so kommt es, dass ich mit dem Bike auf dem Rücken über grosse Steinblöcke dem Pass entgegen hetze. Wieder zu Hause wird Strava dann sagen, dass ich mir den KOM in diesem Abschnitt geholt habe ;-) Der Pass aber, der will und will nicht kommen. Meine Hoffnung ist, dass der Pass als Wetterscheide funktioniert und dass das Zeug, was hier kommt, nicht auf die andere Seite gelangt.











Schliesslich beginnt es zu regnen und ich erreiche den Pass. Das Dumme ist nun, dass mich meine Routenbeschreibung nicht etwa ins Tal schickt, sondern rüber zum Passo Losetta. Der ist noch ein bisschen Höher und soll zum Dach meiner Tour werden. Zwar hätte es hier in diesem Tal auch einen Weg runter, doch gehorche ich meiner Routenbeschreibung und traversiere in sehr abschüssigem Gelände rüber zum Aufstieg zum Losettapass. Einmal muss ich sogar ein klein bisschen klettern. Jetzt einfach keinen Fehler machen - wer weiss, wann der nächste hier durchkommt!






Der Regen nimmt stetig zu. So beschliesse ich, dass es Zeit ist, einmal komplett Gore-Tex überzuziehen. Dazu flüchte ich mich in eine weitere Kriegsruine, deren Dach aber noch intakt ist. Es ist nicht gerade sehr gemütlich hier, dazu liegt zu viel Abfall und Steinbockkot rum, aber zum Umziehen und kurz Verschnaufen reichts.






Von hier ist es dann nur noch ein Katzensprung bis auf den Pass. Wieder bin ich sehr gespannt, was mich für eine Abfahrt erwartet. Regen ist ja bekanntlich nicht unbedingt die beste Voraussetzung für eine entspannte Abfahrt.






Die Abfahrt ist dann trotz Regen wohl die beste der bisherigen Tour. Etwas Flow, etwas tricky, komplett fahrbar und nicht immer so elend steil, dass die Scheiben zu glühen beginnen (gut, vielleicht war die Kühlung heute einfach etwas effektiver). Weil es die ganze Zeit regnet, gibt's nur ein Foto.






Leider komm ich dann viel zu weit oben auf die Passstrasse vom Col d'Agnel. Den obersten Teil kann ich zwar noch auf dem Wanderweg umfahren, doch ab Chianale ist Asphalt angesagt. Weit fahr ich aber eh nicht mehr. Im nächsten Dorf in Pontechianale finde ich wieder einen Posto Tappa. Ich bin der einzige Gast und die gute Frau meint, schlafen könne ich schon hier, es sei halt nicht geheizt und Essen gäbe es auch keines. So gehe ich dann bald in die Pizzeria nebenan, denn so richtig aufgewärmt bin ich nach meiner Regenabfahrt noch nicht. Es ist sowieso häufig kälter, als ich es mir in meinen romantisierenden Träumen vorgestellt habe. In der Pizzeria treffe ich auf einen anderen Wandervogel. Karsten kommt seit 18 Jahren hierher in den Urlaub. Dementsprechend spricht er Italienisch und kennt alle Wege, auf denen ich hierhergekommen bin.

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/73/ww/73wwz0j8wryk/medium_P1120649.JPG?0


----------



## barbarissima (27. Januar 2014)

Nach wie vor spannend  Aber hast du zwischendrin dann mal ein Päuschen eingelegt (vielleicht mal ordentlich im eigenen Bett auspennen oder so ), es geht dann ja im Dezember erst weiter


----------



## clemson (27. Januar 2014)

Macht spass zu lesem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (27. Januar 2014)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Nach wie vor spannend  Aber hast du zwischendrin dann mal ein Päuschen eingelegt (vielleicht mal ordentlich im eigenen Bett auspennen oder so ), es geht dann ja im Dezember erst weiter



ups, es war natürlich weiterhin September ;-)


----------



## beuze1 (27. Januar 2014)

barbarissima schrieb:


> , es geht dann ja im Dezember erst weiter



 Bärbel, egal was Du nimmst, nimm weniger davon.

.


----------



## brösmeli (29. Januar 2014)

Hallo olev

Hut aber vor deiner leistung! Super bericht!

Ich habe mir erlaubt, deinen bericht als paradebeispiel eines erlebnisberichts meinen primarschülern an der grossleinwand zu zeigen und vorzulesen. Danke.


----------



## olev (29. Januar 2014)

Aber nicht den ganzen, oder? Oder geht Vorlesen schneller als schreiben?


----------



## brösmeli (29. Januar 2014)

Nein. Nein. Nur zur Einstimmung.


----------



## olev (30. Januar 2014)

Dann bin ich ja froh. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass mein Bericht für Primarschüler, die noch nicht mit dem Mountainbikevirus befallen sind und die Faszination eines Alpencross noch nicht kennengelernt haben, eher zäh sein mag.


----------



## barbarissima (30. Januar 2014)

olev schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja froh. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass mein Bericht für Primarschüler, die noch nicht mit dem Mountainbikevirus befallen sind und die Faszination eines Alpencross noch nicht kennengelernt haben, eher zäh sein mag.


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Primarschüler endlich mal die ganze Stunde durchgehalten haben ohne einzunicken  (Sorry brösmeli, war nur ein kleiner Gag )


----------



## olev (30. Januar 2014)

*17. September*

Als ich am Morgen aus meinem kalten Schlafsaal zu Fenster rausschaue, sehe ich, wie der Wind über den Stausee peitscht. Wenn es bei mir im Haus drin schon so kalt ist, wie kalt mag es wohl draussen sein? Immerhin, es herrscht strahlender Sonnenschein.

Alle meine Tracks, die ich habe, folgen bis Sampeyre der Hauptstrasse. Vor dem Einschlafen hab ich aber auf der Karte gesehen, dass es daneben fast immer auch eine gestrichelte Linie hat. Die probier ich aus, ich fahr doch nicht die Hauptstrasse runter, wenn ich nicht unbedingt muss ;-)

So fahr ich auf der rechten Seite des Sees entlang und hab an dessen Ende einen hübschen Blick zurück nach Pontechianale.







Der Wanderweg nach Casteldelfino runter stellt sich dann als Glücksgriff raus. Der Weg war wohl früher mal die Hauptverkehrsachse im Tal, ist jetzt aber meistens bis auf einen grosszügigen Singletrail zugewachsen, der sich sehr gut rollen lässt. Darum versuch ichs auch nach der Dorfpassage wieder mit dem Wanderweg. Das beginnt zunächst gut, ich flowe über abgegraste Weiden und durch verbuschendes Kulturland, doch irgendwann steh ich am Berg. Also dreh ich um und merke erst da, dass ich durch den Bach muss, um wieder auf die Strasse zu kommen. Der Bach ist klar und scheint nicht tief, also froh reingefahren. Der Bach ich dann saukalt und so tief, dass ich nun komplett durchnässte Schuhe hab. So hab ich vorläufig genug von Experimenten und rolle mit zwei Eisklötzen an den Beinen nach Sampeyre.

Hier stehe ich wieder vor der Aufgabe, Vorräte zu bunkern. Das ist in diesen Bergdörfern meist nicht so einfach. Zwar führen mich meine Tracks direkt zu einem kleinen Laden, doch ich will keine halbe Kuh und auch keinen Familienpanettone. Auch blendendweisses Brot muss es nicht unbedingt sein. Also suche ich weiter und finde etwas, das als Supermercato angeschrieben ist. Auch hier ist es schwierig, etwas Brauchbares zu finden. So muss ich mich zuerst von meinen fixen Vorstellungen lösen, dass es unbedingt trockener Kuchen sein muss, und mich auf das landestypische Angebot einstellen.

Schliesslich mach ich mich an den Anstieg zum Colle di Sampeyre. Ich hoffe, dass es mir beim Berghochfahren endlich warm wird, doch der kalte Wind macht all diese Hoffnungen zunichte. So muss ich auf halbem Weg tatsächlich mehr Kleider anziehen, weil mir so kalt ist. Langsam habe ich Bedenken, dass ich dabei bin krank zu werden.
Der untere Teil des Aufstiegs ist nicht besonders interessant. Es geht lange durch das Skigebiet von Sampeyre. Weiter oben windet's dann noch mehr, dafür treffe ich auf Horden von Murmeltieren. Kurz vor der Passhöhe überholt mich noch ein gut eingepackter Rennradler und dann bin ich oben und mir graut schon vor der kalten Abfahrt.





_Und immer grüsst der Monviso._

Auf dem Pass will ich mich zuerst einmal orientieren und schauen, wo mich meine Tracks hinleiten - doch, oh Schreck! Der Track endet hier... Ich schau auf dem Tablet nach, da geht er weiter. Also übetrage ich den Weg manuell auf mein Garmin, versuche ihn noch mit der Routenbeschreibung, die ich ebenfalls im Internet gefunden habe, abzugleichen und beschliesse dann, dass ich wohl am besten einfach der Mountainbikeausschilderung folge Von denen hat's recht viel. Das Valle Maira scheint also nicht nur in deutschen Internetforen als Mountainbike-Mekka gehandelt zu werden, sondern wird wohl auch vor Ort als solches verstanden.

Die ausgeschilderte Abfahrt ist dann, wie eine ausgeschilderte Abfahrt halt so ist. Wie zu Hause im Toggenburg geht's auf Alpsstrassen runter. Kiesstrassenrallye halt. Ganz so schlimm find ich das für's erste nicht, denn auf dieser Seite des Passes weht der Wind deutlich weniger stark und ich befinde mich nun auf der Sonnenseite.





_Blick ins Valle Maira_






Ich fahr runter nach Elva und finde da ein windgeschütztes sonniges Plätzchen. Hier ess ich erst mal und wärme meine tiefgefrorenen Glieder wieder auf.


----------



## olev (30. Januar 2014)

Nun hab ich aber doch noch Lust auf einen Trail! So grase ich die Karte ab und finde tatsächlich etwas, was funktionieren könnte. Das Weglein ist zwar nur ca. 2km lang doch durchaus hübsch zu fahren und sehr fotogen.
















Es wird immer schluchtiger und auf einmal ist der Weg zu Ende!






Ja, da war ich mal wieder nicht genug aufmerksam und hab den Abzweiger verpasst. Ich finde den Fehler schnell, muss nur wenig hochtragen und weiter geht's und ich lande wieder auf der Strasse.










_Die Singletrails gehen wohl alle weiter oben durch._

Auf dem Strässchen komm ich schnell runter ins Haupttal. Hier ist jetzt auch wieder schön warm - das mit dem Krankwerden verschiebe ich noch eine Weile. Ich schnall meinen Rucksack wieder auf meinen "Gepäckträger" und fahre die letzten Kilometer bis Marmora Vernetti. Zwar ist's noch relativ früh und so richtig gemountainbiket bin ich heute auch noch nicht. Aber ich habe keine Lust, weiter das Tal hochzufahren und dann irgendwo in der Kälte zu biwakieren. Also gehe ich hier auf den Zeltplatz. Da gibt's sogar einen kleinen Laden für meine kümmerlichen Vorräte. Und eine Waschmaschine.
Wobei Waschmaschine: Bis ich die endlich zum Laufen bringe, ist die Sonne schon fast hinter den Bergen verschwunden. Dementsprechend trocken sind meine Kleider am anderen Morgen dann auch. 

Dafür wird heute mal wieder geschlemmt. Zum Camping gehört ein Restaurant und das hat ein piemontesisches Menü. Schon nur die Antipastiauswahl bevor es losgeht, ist ausgezeichnet und reichlich. Dazu prasselt ein Feuer im Kamin und die Alten aus dem Dorf am Stammtisch sprechen Okzitanisch. Spät abends holen sie ihre Einmachgläser raus, in denen Zuckerwürfel in selbstgemachtem Genepy oder was auch immer schwimmen. Und der Schweizer muss von allen mindestens einen Zucker probieren. So frier ich denn auch gar nicht in meinem tropfsteinhöhlenähnlichen Zelt.

Aber morn, ja morn, da wird mal wieder richtig gebiket! Nicht so Strässli gefahren wie heute.

http://www.strava.com/activities/85573618


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerberos (31. Januar 2014)

Ein Bild- und wortgewaltiger Bericht, vielen Dank! 

"und manchmal sogar etwas zu trinken"  ... Eine grosse Tour würde mich ja schon mal reizen, aber Deine Risikofreude und Leidensfähigkeit hätte ich nie!


----------



## olev (1. Februar 2014)

Das mit der 1-Literflasche macht wohl Eindruck. Meistens hat's ganz gut gereicht, aber zwischendurch war's schon etwas wenig. Ganz lernunfähig bin ich ja nicht, so hab ich mir manchmal, wenn ich mir dachte, dass es knapp werden könnte, eine PET-Flasche in den Rucksack gepackt. Leider war ich meist kein guter Prophet, wie sich noch zeigen wird.


----------



## olev (1. Februar 2014)

*18. September
*
Am Abend am Kaminfeuer habe ich wieder Karten gewälzt. Die einen fahren von hier direkt zum Rifugio la Gardetta hoch. Umgekehrt soll es da oben noch eine imposante Alplandschaft geben, die man aber verpasst, wenn man direkt zum Rifugio fährt. Und schliesslich finde ich auf der Karte noch den Hinweis auf ein Denkmal für Marco Pantani. Somit ist die Route fürs erste mal klar.

Relativ hohe Tagestemperaturen und dann Nachttemperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt sind des Campers Tod. Kalte Luft kann bekanntlich weniger Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen als warme und so ist heute Morgen alles tropfnass. An meine Wäsche auf der Leine, die ich gleich anziehen muss, will ich gar nicht denken. Und Sonne gibt's vorerst auch keine, die versteckt sich noch hinter den Bergen und zudem hat's hohe Bewölkung
Aber genug gejammert! Es geht gleich von Anfang an den Berg hoch. Wind hat's auch keinen und so wird mir, o Wunder! bald warm. Ich scheine mir allerdings etwas vorgenommen zu haben. Als ich das Dorf in Richtung Colle d'Esischie verlasse, warnt mich ein Schilderwald vor allen möglichen Gefahren.






Für einen Radfahrer, der sich gerne auf schmalen Singletrails über schwindelnden Abgründen bewegt, ist diese gefährliche Gebirgsstrasse dann aber natürlich ein Spaziergang. Langsam schraube ich mich zuerst durch Wald und Siedlungen höher.





_Mit Wolkenkappe grüsst aus der Ferne der Monviso._


----------



## olev (1. Februar 2014)

Dann verlasse ich den Wald, in dem die Hirsche röhren und gelange in das Reich der Murmeltiere. So viele Murmeli wie heute habe ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nicht gesehen. Mehr als einmal muss ich sogar bremsen, weil eines noch knapp die Strasse überqueren will. Also verhungern würde man hier oben nicht.






Leider beginnt wieder ein kalter Wind zu wehen. Ich bin nun aber einigermassen trocken, darum wird's nicht so schlimm wie gestern.
Vom Colle d'Esischie hat man eine schöne Aussicht in die Poebene. Es fasziniert mich immer wieder, wie abrupt die Alpen hier aufhören. Bei uns auf der Nordseite laufen sie ja allmählich in eine Hügellandschaft aus.






Noch ein bisschen weiter oben auf dem Col Cuneo treffe ich dann auf den Piraten. Ein bisschen seltsam ist es ja schon, dass Pantani ein Denkmal kriegt. Und noch seltsamer ist es, dass es auf diesem gottverlassenen Pass steht. Immerhin: Ein Auto steht da und der Fahrer knippst mich mit dem Helten meiner Jugend ;-)






Hier oben ist alles voller Strässchen, darum ist die Navigation etwas verwirrlich. Mein Tagesziel ist Sambuco. Dahin könnte ich von hier ziemlich direkt runterfahren. Doch ich will ja mountainbiken. Also mach ich mich auf den Weg zum Rifugio la Gardetta. Kaum habe ich den Asphalt verlassen kommen mit grosse LKWs entgegen.











Die Alpen werden geleert. Da ist es wohl auch für mich an der Zeit, langsam ans Mittelmeer zu kommen. Auf der Alp zwischen Colle Valcavera und Colle Margherina fülle ich meine Wasserflasche wieder auf und versteck mich dann zwischen Militärruinen, um mein kümmerliches Mittagsmahl einzunehmen. Der Wind ist in der Zwischenzeit so ungemütlich geworden, dass ich mich frage, ob ich nicht doch besser gleich nach Sambuco runter soll. Ich schiebe zitternd Karten auf meinem Tablet rum und finde dann: Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten. Also weiter geht's oben drüber.





_Blick zurück - der Blick in die andere Richtung ist nicht sehr einladend, weil zu viele schwarze Wolken rumhängen._


----------



## olev (1. Februar 2014)

In stetem Auf und Ab geht's auf einer immer schlechter werdender Strasse durch die Hochtäler. Jetzt macht mein Mountainbike wenigstens Sinn, aber Mountainbiken ist das so richtig eigentlich auch noch nicht. Ein selbsternannter Bikephilosoph, den ich in Argentinien mal getroffen habe, rümpfte die Nase, als er mein Mountainbike sah, und meinte, Mountainbikes gehören auf Singletrails. Trotzdem treff ich hier oben wohl zum ersten mal seit der Assietta-Kammstrasse auf andere Mountainbiker.






Weil sich in Fahrtrichtung immer schwärzere Wolken zusammenballen, lass ich die Gardettahütte links liegen und mach mich sofort an den Aufstieg zum Passo di Rocca Brancia auf 2620m. Zunächst geht's auf und neben einer sich windenden Strasse gut den Berg hoch.






Auf dem Passo della Gardetta biege ich nach links auf eine kleinere Militärstrasse ab, die bald zu einem Weg wird, der aber weiterhin fahrbar bleibt, und zum wolkenverhangenen Pass führt.











Kurz vor der Passhöhe ist dann fertig mit Fahren, weil das Geröll über das Strässchen gerutscht ist. Es nieselt und ich frage mich, was mich wohl auf der anderen Seite erwarten wird.






Na was wohl? Bunker, Nebel und Singletrails - und bald auch ein Silberstreif am Horizont :-D


----------



## olev (1. Februar 2014)

Ich habe zwei Wege zur Auswahl: Die alte Militärstrasse, die mit wenig Gefälle dem Hang entlang führt und einen wohl moderneren Wanderweg im Tal. Ich entschliesse mich für die Militärstrasse, sie ist ok - falls ich aber nochmals hier durchkommen sollte, werde ich den Wanderweg ausprobieren. Auf jeden Fall radelt es sich mit dem Silberstreif am Horizont entspannter, als wenn man auf eine schwarze Wand zufahren muss.






Nach einer Weile fahr ich links runter ins Tal und folge dem Wanderweg, der stellenweise vom Viehtrieb arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden ist. Die Abfahrt ist aber dennoch eine der besseren der Tour.
















Ich gelange zu einem Ruinendörfchen, das bis 1943 bewohnt war. In der Kirche steht sogar noch, wann die letzte Messe gefeiert worden war. Das Dorf muss von Faschisten und Nazis zerstört worden sein, so steht es zumindest auf einer anderen Hauswand.






Heute führt der Wanderweg direkt durch die Ruinen. Nach dem Dorf folgen dutzende Serpentinen. Der Weg wäre also sehr cool, nur leider hat der Bauer den Zaun so gespannt, dass man nach fast jeder Kurve da untendurchkriechen muss :-(











Zuunterst spuckt mich der Trail an einer Passstrasse raus, auf der schwere LKWs verkehren. Ich durchaus etwas überrascht, hier auf eine so gut ausgebaute Strasse zu treffen.






Zum Glück muss ich fast nichts auf dieser Strasse fahren. Ich organisiere mir eine Übernachtung im Posto Tappa in Sambuco und treffe da auf René, einen Deutschen, der die Grande Traversata delle Alpi läuft und es sich jeden Abend gut gehen lässt. Heut abend hab ich also Gesellschaft und so schmeckt der piemontesische Vielgänger gleich noch viel besser. Und da Meer kommt langsam näher! Noch drei, vier Tage und ich sollte da sein.

Mit dem heutigen Tag bin ich zufrieden. Da war einiges an Mountainbiken dabei.

http://www.strava.com/activities/85573619


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ventoux. (1. Februar 2014)

Hey deine Berichte und deine Tour sind der Hammer, ich lese alles begeistert mit. Und da ich letztes Jahr eine Woche in der Gegend war, kommen natürlich auch die Erinnerungen hoch, insbesondere auch der Campingplatz in Marmora, wo wir auch waren. Ich liebe die Gegend und wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr auch eine Westalpentour von Bern ans Mittelmeer machen. Einzig dass niemand mitkommen will und die Herdenschutzhunde überall halten mich (vorerst noch) davon ab. Ich bin gespannt, wie es weitergeht auf Deiner Tour.


----------



## stuntzi (2. Februar 2014)

Sauwetter für September... aber lustig .


----------



## Herzchen (2. Februar 2014)

Ein Wahnsinnsbericht mit eindrucksvollen Bildern


----------



## RICO (3. Februar 2014)

da kommen schöne Erinnerungen auf. Wir sind 2007 teilweise die gleichen Strecken gefahren.
Der Pass nach dem Rif. Gardetta ist der Passo di Rocca Brancia. Schade nur wenn man die gefühlten 250 Spitzkehren wegen des Zauns nicht mehr am Stück fahren kann :-(
Ein Pano mit der Auffahrt von der Gardettta zum Brancia.


----------



## olev (3. Februar 2014)

stuntzi schrieb:


> Sauwetter für September...


ich geb mir Mühe, dass das Wetter die kommenden Tage besser wird ;-)

@RICO: So schönes Wetter ist natürlich ein Traum... wie gesagt, ich arbeite dran.


----------



## olev (4. Februar 2014)

*19. September*

Am Morgen ist es mal wieder saukalt, mir brummt der Schädel, doch es ist besstes Wetter. Das Frühstücksbuffet der Osteria della Pace lässt genauso wenig zu wünschen übrig wie gestern das Abendessen und so mach ich mich mit einem gut gefüllten Bauch auf den Weg.
Ich kann wieder auf der rechten Seite des Baches auf Natursträsschen dem Verkehr auf der Hauptstrasse ausweichen und erreiche bald die Sonne und Pratolungo, wo die Strasse zum Col de la Lombarde abzweigt.






So radle ich erneut im Schatten die Serpentinen hoch und gelange in ein Hochtal. Hier oben ist offensichtlich, dass sich langsam der Herbst einstellt.











Der Col de Lombarde ist zwar auch eine Militärstrasse, aber für einmal war da vorher schon etwas da. Am Ende des Tals befindet sich das Kloster Sant' Anna di Vinadio - es soll das höchste Kloster Europas sein - und zu diesem Kloster führen natürlich Pilgerpfade. Ich bleibe auf der Asphaltstrasse, denn es hat praktisch keinen Verkehr, und mach dann gegenüber vom Kloster Znünipause.






Während ich an irgendwas kaue, kann ich sehen, wie sich auf der anderen Talseite Motocrossfahrer an einem Singletrail versuchen. An einer Engstelle kommen sie nicht weiter und beginnen zu dritt an ihren Motorrädern rumzuschaukeln. Da fühl ich mich mit meinem Bike ein bisschen überlegen. Ich komm zwar nur langsam den Berg hoch, dafür fast überall durch.
Nach einer letzten Kurve kommt die Passhöhe in Sicht.






Ich fahre an einem Shooting von Renault vorbei; die neuen Modelle werden im gelben Gras vor der Bergkulisse abgelichtet, und komme dann bald zur Passhöhe, die hier gleichzeitig die Landesgrenze zwischen Frankreich und Italien ist. Französische Touristen finden es ungeheuer unterhaltsam, mal in Frankreich und mal in Italien zu sein.
Ich finde die Tatsache viel spannender, dass ich von hier nur 90km den Berg runterzurollen brauchte, um nach Nizza und damit ans Meer zu kommen.






Bevor ich auf der Strasse nach Isola runterfahre, versuche ich den Trail, der oberhalb der Skistation am Hang quert, weil mir aber scheint, dass der v.a. den Berg hoch geht, entschliesse ich mich doch für die Strasse. Ich bin wohl vom vielen Reiseradeln auf der Tour schon so verweichlicht, dass ich Singletrails auslasse...
Isola 2000 hat einen Daseinszweck: Skifahren. Das ist ganz offensichtlich.






Als ich durch den Ort fahre, scheint niemand da zu sein. Einzig ein paar Bauarbeiter bauen an einem Betonchalet. So such ich mir ein schattiges Plätzchen und esse mein mitgebrachtes Mitagessen. Zwar konnte ich meine Flasche im Aufstieg auffüllen, doch nun wird sie wieder langsam leer. Das Bächli, das neben mir plätschert, scheint mir nicht über alle Zweifel erhaben, denn gleich etwas oberhalb hat es eine Pferdeweide. Aber noch weiter oben sollte sich schon was finden lassen.


----------



## olev (4. Februar 2014)

Nach dem Mittag fahre ich auf grenzwertig steilen Skipisten den Berg hoch. Meist kann ich grad noch so fahren, zumindest bis zum Col Mercière. Da biege ich nach Norden ab und finde mich bald in einer grossblockigen Schuttlandschaft.






Mit meinen bescheidenen Geologiekenntnissen identifiziere ich die Steine als Gneiss. Um zu merken, dass wieder einmal Tragen angesagt ist, brauche ich dagegen überhaupt keine weiteren Kenntnisse. Die Wanderer, die mir entgegenkommen schütteln nur den Kopf und fragen mich, wo ich denn hinwolle.










_Dahin will ich: Zur Baisse de Druos (2628m)_

Dank meiner OpenCycleMap finde ich eine Quelle, die meine Wassernot beendet, bevor sie zu akut wird. Leider hole ich mir an einem der scharfkantigen Gneisse einen tiefen Kratzer auf dem Zifferblatt meiner Uhr. Naja, dann ist das halt eine Erinnerung an diesen Spaziergang. Wobei: Fürs Foto steig ich auch mal aufs Bike.











Schliesslich bin ich oben und gespannt, was mich wohl auf der anderen Seite erwartet. Ich habe eine dunkle Erinnerung an eine Schimpftirade von Stuntzi über diese Abfahrt, hab allerdings nicht mehr überprüft, ob das wirklich hier ist. Bei diesem Wetter sieht auf jeden Fall alles schon mal ganz hübsch aus.






Es bleibt hübsch. Doch es stellt sich heraus, dass Stuntzis Tirade wirklich diesen Weg meinte. Die Abfahrt ist komplett fahrbar - aber sowas von unnötig: Fast ohne technischen Anspruch, dafür ein nicht endenwollendes Geschüttel. Zum Teil ist der Weg ganz grob gepflastert, zum Teil löst sich das Pflaster langsam in seine Einzelteile auf. Trotz allem erkennt man, was da für ein Aufwand betrieben worden war, um in dem Tal eine Strasse zu bauen.


























Das Rifugio Valasco ist eine eher unkonventionelle Unterkunft. Ein ehemaliges Jagdschloss von Vittorio Emanuele II wurde bunt gestrichen und dient jetzt als Rifugio.






Der Rest ist schnell erzählt. In Terme di Valdieri hört das Geschüttel auf und ich treffe auf eine Asphaltstrasse. Ebenfalls habe ich hier wieder Handyempfang, so dass ich mir eine Unterkunft organisieren kann. Dann roll ich mit Rückenwindunterstützung die Strasse runter bis rechts die Strasse nach Entracque weggeht.
In Entracque versuche ich mal wieder meine Nahrungsmittelvorräte aufzufrischen. Dies ist einmal mehr ein schwieriges Unterfangen. Besonders weil ich annehme, dass es in nächster Zeit abgesehen vom Posto Tappa nichts mehr geben wird. Dann fahr ich noch nach Trinità hoch und störe da die Wirte vom Posto Tappa mit meiner Anwesenheit. Ich bin einmal mehr der einzige Gast.

http://www.strava.com/activities/85573624


----------



## on any sunday (4. Februar 2014)

Toller Bericht. 



RICO schrieb:


> da kommen schöne Erinnerungen auf. Wir sind 2007 teilweise die gleichen Strecken gefahren.



Jau, war eine feine Tour bei perfektem Wetter. http://www.offroad-only.de/WestalpenX2007.htm


----------



## olev (4. Februar 2014)

*20. September*

Der Wirt musste wegen mir früh (naja) aufstehen und lässt es mich spüren. Trotzdem kann ich ihm ein Brot abkaufen. Er meint, er hätte nicht gedacht, dass so spät im Jahr noch Mountainbiker vorbeikommen. Und er meint auch, ich solle aufpassen alleine dort oben. Wo er recht hat, hat er recht.
Meine Luft ist langsam draussen. Heut steht nochmal eine längere Wanderung bevor. Doch zunächst kann ich ins Valleone del Sabbione reinfahren.












Ausser mir scheint es hier nur Ziegen zu geben. Leider bewahrheitet sich dann meine Vermutung und ich muss relativ bald mit Schieben beginnen. Zwar gibt es immer wieder fahrbare Stücke, aber alles in allem ist es eher mühsam, wie ich mich in den Talkessel hineinarbeite. Da hinten hat's immerhin noch Kühe ;-) so bin ich nicht ganz allein. Hübsch ist, wie der Weg mit Steinen gekennzeichnet ist. Jetzt geht's richtig den Berg hoch.
















Einmal mehr ist der Weg ein altes Militärsträsschen und einmal mehr erwarten mich zuoberst Bunker. Doch zum Glück gibt's da nicht nur Bunker, sondern auch ein hübsches Seelein. Auf der anderen Seite ist die Landschaft ganz anders. Statt Felsen gibt's hier weite Hochflächen. Der Pass markiert wieder die Grenze zwischen Italien und Frankreich. Frankreich empfängt mich mit einem Mountainbikeverbotsschild, weil hier der Mercantour-Nationalpark ist.











Auf diesen Wiesen sehe ich eine Herde Gämsen weiden. Der Weg führt auch recht nahe an sie heran, dennoch hat meine Kamera zu wenig Zoom, um sie sinnvoll zu fotografieren. Und als dann der Weg wirklich in ihre Nähe führt, fliehen sie.






Der Nationalpark ist bald zu Ende und nach einer kurzen Abfahrt komm ich auf eine breitere Militärstrasse. Hinter einer Kurve taucht dann die Tendafestung auf. Es wird auch langsam Zeit! Ich hab schon tüchtig Hunger, will aber nicht an meine Reserven in meinem Rucksack ran, weil ich denke, dass ich die noch dringender gebrauchen kann. Am Tendapass hat es ein Restaurant, hab ich auf meiner Karte gesehen, da will ich hin.






Der Tendapass ist für mich ein bisschen speziell. Seit ich mit dem Fahrrad längere Touren mache und Karten wälze, hat mich diese Passstrasse fasziniert. Meine erste Westalpentour habe ich mit 19 Jahren gemacht. Damals bin ich mit dem Strassenrad von der Schweiz nach Nizza gefahren, bevor ist wusste, dass es sowas wie Alpencross gibt. In Nizza stand ich dann vor der Frage, ob ich nun den Tendapass fahren soll oder doch eher den Mont Ventoux. Weil ich damals noch Respekt vor dem Italienischen hatte, wurde es der Mont Ventoux. Und nun steh ich auf dem Tenda. Zwar bin ich nicht die Serpentinen hochgefahren, aber immerhin.
Allzu sentimental werde ich aber nicht, weil ich ja, wie gesagt, Hunger habe. Also los zum Restaurant le Marmotte! Doch leider:





_Chiuso!_

Das ist jetzt eher blöd. Denn diese Beiz hätte mich über die ligurische Grenzkammstrasse retten sollen. Frustriert mach ich eine Auslegeordnung mit dem, was ich noch habe. Es ist nicht viel. Da kommt ein Italiener mit dem Bike an und sieht wohl meinen leeren Blick. Er fragt mich, wohin ich will. Als ich ihm sage: Nach Ventimiglia kugeln ihm fast die Augen aus dem Kopf. Das kann er sich nicht vorstellen. Ja, und woher ich denn komme. Aus der Schweiz, per Rad...
Ich habe meinen ersten Fan, er überlässt mir alles Essen, was er noch hat und verabschiedet sich erst, nachdem ich ihm die Angaben zu meinem Facebookaccount gegeben habe.

Eine kleine Hoffnung bleibt mir noch: Das Rifugio Don Barbera. Zwar ist das nach meinen Informationen unbewartet, doch vielleicht gibt's da ja zurückgelassenes Essen. Und sonst gibt's da einen Weg, der runter in die Zivilisation führt.


----------



## olev (4. Februar 2014)

Der Kamm, über den der Tendapass führt, ist heute eine Wetterscheide. Zwar scheint auf beiden Seiten die Sonne, doch während vom Mittelmeer her wohlig warme Luft den Berg hoch streicht, bläst es von der Poebene her garstig kalt. Auch optisch ist der Unterschied deutlich wahrnehmbar. In Richtung Mittelmeer ist es ein bisschen dunstig, in Richtung Poebene hängt schwarzer Smog. Daraus heraus ragen der Monviso und wahrscheinlich die Walliser Alpen mit ihren Gletschern.






Weil ich zum Rifugio will, ist meine Route klar: Ich folge einfach der Grenzkammstrasse. Über die hab ich schon viele Schauergeschichten gehört, doch entweder bin ich von gestern her abgehärtet, oder die Schauergeschichten stimmen nicht, denn die Strasse lässt sich sehr gut fahren. So cruise ich durch den Nachmittag.











Plötzlich ist aber fertig mit Cruisen. Während knapp drei Kilometern wird die Strasse zu seinem Schottermonster, das den Berg hoch kaum zu befahren ist. Weil ich natürlich nicht weiss, wie lange es so bleiben wird, befürchte ich, dass ich ans Ende der renovierten Strasse gekommen bin, und dass es nun so weitergeht bis ans Mittelmeer. Zum Glück ist dem dann nicht so. Nach drei Kilometern komme ich zu einem Bautrupp, der die Strasse in Stand setzt. Es scheint, als ob die Tourismusverbände hier verstanden haben, dass diese Strasse nur dann ein Magnet ist, wenn sie einigermassen sinnvoll befahrbar ist.






Das Rifugio Don Barbera bietet dann eine freudige Überraschung: Es ist bewartet! Das heisst, es gibt heute Abend etwas anständiges zu essen und morgen früh gleich nochmals :-D Und das heisst, dass ich nicht runter ins Tal muss, sondern die Grenzkammstrasse fertigfahren kann.

Neben mir sind noch ein italienischer Vater mit Sohn im Rifugio. Sie sind ebenfalls mit dem MTB unterwegs, da haben wir natürlich etwas zu erzählen. Der Sohn hat zum ersten Mal jemanden vor sich, mit dem er sein Schulenglisch anwenden kann. Das fasziniert ihn sichtlich, denn es scheint, als ob er bisher nicht eingesehen hat, wozu er es lernt.

http://www.strava.com/activities/85573617


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velohexe (5. Februar 2014)

Sehr toller Thread... Danke das du uns teilhaben lässt! Und tolle Bilder!!


----------



## karstb (5. Februar 2014)

Toller Bericht. Beim Rifugio Don Barbera habe ich mir ungefähr zwei Wochen vor deinem Aufenthalt den Bauch vollgeschlagen. Aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann, kam dann bis zum Mittelmeer wirklich nicht mehr viel an Verpflegung. Noch zwei alte, teils verfallene Rifugios.
Ansonsten würde ich dir den Elite VIP Flaschenhalteradapter empfehlen. Damit kann man unter dem Unterrohr eine Flasche befestigen. Und obwohl das Teil irgendwie spillerig ausschaut, hat es die bisherigen Einsätze (mit einer 500 ml Flasche) gut überstanden.
(Kann man eigentlich die Größe der Bilder je nach Monitorauflösung skalieren? Ich denke, du hast absichtlich kleine Bilder eingefügt für die mobile Leserschaft. Es gibt aber immer noch Leute mit PC...)


----------



## brösmeli (5. Februar 2014)

@olev

Kannst du noch einige Infos zu deinem Bike kundtun?
Hattest du eine spezielle Übersetzung? Welche Abstufung? Wie viele Kettenblätter vorne? Kassette welche?
Hattest du Probleme mit Rahmen, Dämpfer, Gabel? Ich denke dein Bike musste so einiges aushalten? Wenn du keine oder wenig Probleme hattest, wäre dies wohl ein Kaufargument für ein solches Bike?

Gruss
Franco


----------



## karstb (5. Februar 2014)

Das sollte jedes normale MTB mitmachen. Mein 10 Jahre altes Plastefully hat schon einige solcher Aktionen mitgemacht. Ordentliche Reifen drauf, nicht zu viel Schickimicki (kann alles kaputtgehen) und die Reise kann losgehen. Eigentlich wird hier viel zu viel über's Bike diskutiert. Die richtigen Klamotten sind da schon entscheidender. Aber lasst uns noch den letzten Tag abwarten, ohne den Faden zu zerstören.


----------



## olev (6. Februar 2014)

*21. September*

So ist das halt, wenn man auf ausgefahrenen Pfaden unterwegs ist: Die geneigte Leserschaft weiss schon, wann man ankommen wird.

Ich rechne heute morgen zwar schon damit, es bis nach Ventimiglia zu schaffen, ganz sicher bin ich aber noch nicht. Der Tag startet auf jeden Fall sehr vielversprechend. Ich fahre zunächst einfach der Grenzkammstrasse entlang, die weiterhin gut im Schuss ist. Bald schon wird's auch anständig warm.
















Als ich dann sehe, dass man auf den Monte Saccarello hochfahren kann, mach ich das. Von hier oben sieht man wohl zum letzten Mal den Monviso. Und ich spähe über die Südwestflanke, denn laut Karte soll da die Alta Via durch gehen. Von oben sieht die ganze Sache ziemlich steil aus - aber zurück zum Pass fahren? Ich dreh nicht gern um. Die andere Möglichkeit wäre, der Alta Via nach Osten zu folgen. Man könnte ja auch erst in Finale ans Meer runter...
Schliesslich entscheide ich mich für die Abfahrt durch die steile Südwestflanke.











Sagen wir's mal so: Flow kommt nicht wirklich auch ;-) aber passt schon. Immerhin hab ich der Kammstrasse so ein Stückchen Singletrail abgerungen. Die auf der Karte verzeichnete Quelle finde ich leider nicht. So schalt ich vorsichtshalber schon mal in den Wassersparmodus.

Anschliessend folgen wieder einige Grenzkammstrassenkilometer und -höhenmeter. Mein nächstes Zwischenziel ist das Rifugio Grai. Laut meiner Wegbeschreibung soll es da Wasser geben. Der Weg dahin ist richtig schön schweisstreibend. Ich fahr wieder an verschiedenen Militärruinen vorbei und stell fest, dass an einem Samstag wie heute hier oben doch allerlei Volk per Mountainbike unterwegs ist.
Das Rifugio Grai ist wie erwartet unbewartet. So schreibt auch die Wegbeschreibung, doch schreibt sie auch, dass es hier trotzdem immer Wasser gäbe. Ich suche lange und steige in halb verfallene Hausteile, aber finden tu ich nichts.

Tja. Als ich auf der Karte schaue, wo die nächste Wasserstelle sein könnte, stell ich fest, dass mein Track, dem ich so mehr oder weniger folge, von hier tatsächlich auf der Strasse ins Tal fährt So schlimm ist meine Versorgungslage dann doch noch nicht, beschliesse ich, und fahr nochmals ein Stück zurück, um wieder auf die Alta Via zu kommen. Ich habe irgendwo etwas vom Sentiero degli Alpini gelesen - den such ich jetzt. Doch zuerst gibt's ein kümmerliches Mittagsmahl.

Anschliessend finde ich etwas, was dieser Sentiero sein könnte. Ich fahre auf abschüssigen Pfaden auf der französischen Seite um den Monte Pietravecchia und den Monte Toraggio. Wobei die zahlreichen und langen Gegenastiege mich immer wieder zum Schieben zwingen. Ausserdem ist die ganze Geschichte eine luftige Sache - aber cool!











So schlänge ich mich um Berge, quere Grate und verliere am Schluss die Orientierung darüber, in welches Tal ich eigentlich will. Das Wetter bleibt weiterhin 1A, nur leider ist es sehr dunstig. Dabei sollte man doch eigentlich von hier das Meer sehen!






Nach dem Passo di Fonte Draguirina haben die Gegenanstiege ein Ende. Zuerst zackt der Weg in der Flanke des Monte Toraggio runter und quert dann rüber zum Col de Corbeau. Diesen Trail könnte man schon fast als flowig bezeichnen, wenn man ausblendet, dass es knapp links der Räder ganz schön arg runter geht. Das Beste kommt offensichtlich zum Schluss.











Ich bleib weiterhin auf der Alta Via, die bald wieder zu einem Strässchen wird. Auf dem Col de Muraton frag ich mit dicker Zunge einen Jäger, ob er mir nicht etwas Wasser hätte. Der gute Mann schenkt mir eine gekühlte 1/2 Literflasche. Ich beherrsche mich und nippe nur etwas, damit es noch eine weile hält. Das ist gut so, denn es folgt wieder ein 400hm Aufstieg. Diesmal fast komplett im Wald auf einer Strasse, die nicht mehr wirklich gepflegt ist. Weil überall Autos rumstehen, hoff ich, dass die Wildschweinjäger mich von ihrer Beute unterscheiden können.
So kurve ich auf der französisch-italienischen durch die Berge und frage mich, ob ich wohl irgendwann noch irgendwo ankommen werde. Doch bei Testa d'Alpe bin ich oben und er Wald lichtet sich. Das Meer seh ich zwar immer noch nicht, aber ich bin doch schon wieder ein ganzes Stück vorwärtsgekommen.
Ich beschliesse, dass nun die Zeit gekommen ist, meinem bohrenden Hunger mit den allerletzten Vorräten, die ich noch hab, zu begegnen. Mauro sei dank, hab ich noch ein paar Köstlichkeiten:






Und dann mach ich mal wieder einen Navigationsfehler. Das brockt mir ein paar zusätzliche Höhenmeter und eine kurze Fahrt durchs Unterholz ein. Auf der Habenseite stehen gute Aussicht und Trails.






Leider muss ich auch noch irgendwo Dornen eingefangen haben, jedenfalls hab ich meinen dritten Platten nachdem ich fast zwei Wochen Ruhe hatte. Weil diese Trailvariante so gut funktioniert hat, nehm ich beim Monte Colombin gleich nochmals ein paar Höhenmeter auf Singletrail mit, beim Monte Abellio lass ich es aus unerfindlichen Gründen bleiben. Als ich darum dann auf der Ostseite des Berges rumfahre, sehe ich ein Städtchen im Tal.






Rocchetta Nervina! Da unten gibt's sicher Wasser! Wer weiss, wie lange sich die Alta Via noch auf der Höhe dahinschlängelt... Als ich dann an einem abzweigenden Trail vorbeifahre und noch sehe, dass er frisch rausgeschnitten ist, fällt mir die Entscheidung leicht: Runter! Leider ist nur ein erster Teil des Weges gepflegt. Zwar ist er häufig fahrbar, doch stehen die Bäumchen so dicht, dass ich manchmal fast nicht untendurch komme.
Irgendjemand hat am Trailende einen Spiegelschrank deponiert. Beim Vorbeifahren sehe ich, dass mein Rucksack offen ist. Ich halte an und stelle fest, dass ein heftiger Astkontakt den Reissverschluss meiner Aussentasche aufgerissen hat. Zum Glück sind Geld und Handy noch an ihrem Ort!

In Rocchetta Nervina find ich dann wirklich Wasser und muss dann nur noch ans Meer rollen.











Geschafft! Und jetzt? Ich habe noch ein paar Tage Zeit. Und ich habe Trailhunger; es waren halt schon viele Verbindungsetappen ;-) Darum nehm ich den nächsten Zug nach Finale, wo ich mich auskenne, und installiere mich dort auf einem Zeltplatz. Nach einer Dusche gibts Pizza, Rotwein und Livemusik. Hier am Meer wird's am Abend auch nicht kalt.

http://www.strava.com/activities/85573631


----------



## olev (6. Februar 2014)

*22. - 24. September*

In Finale gibt's dann Trails à gogo. Bisher war ich immer mit einem Trek Scratch hier und stelle nun fest, dass ein CC-Fully eigentlich die viel bessere Wahl ist, weil man schneller hoch kommt und runterzu länger hat, was doch eigentlich die perfekte Mischung ist.


----------



## olev (6. Februar 2014)

@karstb Ja, die Bilder. Früher konnte man auf die Bilder klicken und dann wurde man zum Fotoalbum geleitet. Das scheint nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Die Bilder sind aber alle in meinem Album EK - XXMiglia zu finden.

@brösmeli Das Bike ist ein Scott Spark 20 von 2012. Die gesamte Ausstattung ist Serie. Also ein XT Antrieb mit 3fach Kurbel (24-32-42) und 10fach Kassette (11-34). Der Antrieb machte auf der ganzen Tour keine Probleme. Die Kette war relativ neu, als ich los bin und wurde immer mal wieder geschmiert. Die Bremsen sind ebenfalls Shimano XT. Vorne 180mm, hinten 160mm Scheibe. Sind die besten Bremsen, die ich bisher gefahren bin. Für den Antrieb und die Bremsen war die Tour jetzt nichts besonders forderndes. Da hab ich hier bei mir zu Hause heftigere Sachen sowohl hochzu als auch runterzu.
Gabel und Dämpfer verhielten sich ebenfalls unauffällig. Die SID ist eh bockig und kein Ansprechwunder und was will man eine Federgabel schon pflegen? Die bekommt ab und zu einen Service und gut ist. Dasselbe gilt für den Dämpfer.
Ja und der Rahmen... Zu Hause musste ich feststellen, dass die rechte Kettenstrebe angerissen ist und wahrscheinlich nicht mehr lange gehalten hätte. (Der Hauptrahmen ist aus Carbon, der Hinterbau aus Alu.) Ich bin jetzt nicht sicher, ob das ein Argument ist, kein Spark zu kaufen, denn bis jetzt ist noch bei jedem Fully, das ich länger hatte (= mehr als 3000km), irgendwann der Hinterbau gerissen (Cannondale SuperV, Scott Ransom, Trek Scratch, Scott Spark). Da ich nackt 72kg wiege und nicht die Tendenz habe, ins Flat zu droppen, find ich das etwas seltsam, aber es ist halt so. Scott hat schnell Garantieersatz geliefert.


----------



## Kapatieme (6. Februar 2014)

Toll zu lesen dein Bericht. Ein richtiges Abenteuer und Konditionell sehr anspruchsvoll wochenlang über Berg und Tal. Ich kenne die Gegend auch ganz gut von diversen Motorrad und Rennradtouren.
Gruss Kapa


----------



## Kerberos (6. Februar 2014)

Nochmals danke für den grossartigen Bericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brösmeli (6. Februar 2014)

Ich gratuliere dir herzlich zu deiner Leistung. Mein Kompliment. Du bist ein harter Kerl!
Was ist dein nächstes Projekt?


----------



## zweiheimischer (7. Februar 2014)

auch von mir danke für den tollen bericht.
da werden viele erinnerungen wach und auch wieder vorfreude geschürt.


----------



## mauntnmad (8. Februar 2014)

Respekt vor Deiner Leistung und vielen Dank für den Bericht. Hat Spass gemacht !


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (8. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank für die knackigen, unterhaltsamen Schilderungen.
Frage zur erwähnten "Wegbeschreibung" - war das ein Wanderführer, oder was anderes? Ich will mich nämlich auch näher mit der Strecke befassen.


----------



## olev (8. Februar 2014)

Ich hab verschiedene Wegbeschreibungen benützt und der Einfachheit halber nur von "der" Wegbeschreibung gesprochen. Wenn du hier guckst, findest du schon mal viel. Und dann kann man z.B. auf www.gpsies.com Tracks zusammensuchen, oder sich hier die schönsten Pässe auswählen (wobei mit scheint, dass die abfahrtstechnisch doch sehr unbegabt sind) und die dann verbinden.

@brösmeli Mein nächstes Projekt, hm... Ich finde @stuntzi s Idee vom ferngesteuerten Biker noch lustig. D.h. die Couchbiker hier vom Forum wählen zusammen aus, wo der ferngesteuerte Biker in Echt durchfahren soll und schicken ihm dazu den Track auf's Handy. Der echte Biker fährt das dann und berichtet hier. Aber ein Projekt ist das noch nicht.


----------



## stuntzi (9. Februar 2014)

Ich glaub da spielen zu wenig Leute mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olev (9. Februar 2014)

Ja, ich weiss, in der Türkei, oder wo das war, hat's nicht funktioniert. Wenn man das aber in Deutschland machen würde, gäbe es evtl. genügend Mitspieler, die den ferngesteuerten Biker über ihren Hometrail schicken würden. Man müsste dazu allerdings auf grossartige Hochgebirgskulisse verzichten ;-)


----------



## on any sunday (10. Februar 2014)

olev schrieb:


> ....oder sich hier die schönsten Pässe auswählen (wobei mit scheint, dass die abfahrtstechnisch doch sehr unbegabt sind)....



Da klingt aber ein wenig Arroganz raus. Die Autoren fahren seit 10 Jahren durch die Alpen, dürften also abfahrtstechnisch nicht so unbegabt sein. Dürfte ihnen aber auch egal sein, da sie schreibtechnisch 99 Prozent der Abfahrtcracks hier überlegen sind.


----------



## olev (10. Februar 2014)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Da klingt aber ein wenig Arroganz raus. Die Autoren fahren seit 10 Jahren durch die Alpen, dürften also abfahrtstechnisch nicht so unbegabt sein. Dürfte ihnen aber auch egal sein, da sie schreibtechnisch 99 Prozent der Abfahrtcracks hier überlegen sind.



Ihre Homepage ist ganz klar beeindruckend.
Mein vielleicht arrogant klingender Einwand soll nur darauf hinweisen, dass, wenn da "unfahrbar" steht, das noch lange nicht so ist. Unterwegs hab ich das am Colle di Thures festgestellt. Die Autoren schreiben von "800 bis 900hm" Runterschieben, d.h. "70-90min". In meiner Realität waren 2-3 Spitzkehren nicht auf's erste Mal fahrbar. Sonst ging's gut. Zur Sicherheit hab ich mir noch einen anderen Pass rausgesucht, den ich auch kenne. Beim Panixer schreiben sie 45min bis 2h runterschieben. Ich fuhr den auch schon bei Regen komplett durch. Gleichzeitig kenn ich Leute, die deutlich besser abfahren als ich, ich bin also kein Abfahrtsgott aber nicht ganz unbegabt.
Darum bleibe ich dabei, die Homepage ist beeindruckend und umfassend, aber die Schiebeangaben gelten nur, wenn man ein schwacher Abfahrer ist. (Das sagen sie im übrigen auch von sich selbst: "Bei der Beschreibung von Schiebestrecken und Schwierigkeiten ist immer zu berücksichtigen, dass diese von schwachen Fahrern erstellt wurde.")


----------



## zweiheimischer (11. Februar 2014)

olev schrieb:


> ...oder sich hier die schönsten Pässe auswählen (wobei mit scheint, dass die abfahrtstechnisch doch sehr unbegabt sind) und die dann verbinden.



bei den beiden sollte man immer aufs jahr der befahrung schauen und den ständigen ironie+untertreibemodus des autors beachten. ich kenne nahezu alle der strecken und stimme auch nicht immer überein.
man lernt halt dazu, die bikes wurden auch besser. so gehts doch vielen, dass das, was vor 7 oder 8 oder gar 10 jahren als unfahrbares absturzgelände albträume hervorgerufen hat, im laufe der zeit zu einer interessanten aufgabe wird, oder gar zum flowtrail.

ich kann mich noch gut an den tag erinnern, an dem ich in der nähe von guillestre ein topo vor wut zerfetzte und mein 80mm federweg bike einen col rauf- und auf der anderen seite runtertrug. einige jährchen später wars ein flowtrail  - dementsprechend wären auch etwaige einschätzungen ausgefallen:
- unfahrbarer, verblockter horrortrail mit spitzkehren
- herrlicher trail, meist flowig, wenige stellen erfordern erweiterte fahrtechnik


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Februar 2014)

Schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder! Da steigt gleich nochmal die Vorfreude auf den eigenen Urlaub


----------



## komamati-san (11. Februar 2014)

Danke für diese eindrucksvollen Bericht, und die schönen Bilder. Auch der 
kurze Unterricht in Schwyzerdütsch hat mir gut gefallen, ich zitiere: 'Zmorgen', 'Znünipause', 'neigen', sowie besonders Klasse 'verwirrlich'


----------



## komamati-san (11. Februar 2014)

Neigen=beigen, das hat die Sprach Korrektur auf dem tablet natürlich nicht drauf...


----------



## olev (11. Februar 2014)

komamati-san schrieb:


> Auch der
> kurze Unterricht in Schwyzerdütsch hat mir gut gefallen, ich zitiere: 'Zmorgen', 'Znünipause', 'beigen', sowie besonders Klasse 'verwirrlich'


 dabei hab ich die Helvetismen extra süüferli eingesetzt. Hab ich nie vom Zmittag, Zvieri und Znacht geschrieben? 'Beigen' würde dann natürlich als 'biigä' ausgesprochen. Und dass 'verwirrlich' ennet dem Rhein Verwirrung stiftet, war mir nicht bewusst. Deutsch ist für mich eine Fremdsprache, das merk ich immer wieder, auch wenn ich ganz gut zu Schlag komme


----------



## Mausoline (13. Februar 2014)

Danke für den interessanten Bericht und die tollen Fotos über eine doch etwas andre Route  
sowas könnte mir auch gefallen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Februar 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Danke für den interessanten Bericht und die tollen Fotos über eine doch etwas andre Route
> sowas könnte mir auch gefallen


 
Ganz meine Meinung! Dann fang mal an zu planen für unsere Tour !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanZu (5. März 2014)

toller Bericht.
War unterhaltsam zum durchlesen...


----------



## barbarissima (5. März 2014)

Das war perfekte Unterhaltung


----------



## tekk-raver (17. April 2014)

Vielen dank für den coolen Bericht. Wir wollen heuer auch die Westalpen durchqueren.
Wie seit ihr heimgekommen? mit zug oder bus? hast du da infos für mich?
Oder hat sonst jemand Infos, wie wir (2-4 Leute) von Ventimiglia oder Nizza oder San Remo mit unseren Fahrrädern im Gepäck nach Bayern kommen? Vielen Dank


----------



## olev (17. April 2014)

Ich bin mit dem Zug heim: Ventimiglia - Genua - Mailand - Zürich. Ab Mailand gibt es wohl auch Züge nach Innsbruck und dann von da nach Bayern? Oder mit dem Zug Zürich - Lindau - München. Auf Regionalzügen ist der Biketransport in Italien kein Problem, allerdings tuckert man da halt durch die Gegend.

Über Frankreich geht auch: Nizza - Marseille - Lyon - Genf - Zürich - Lindau - München. Das dürfte aber geschätzt länger dauern.


----------



## blackforest-cyc (18. April 2014)

da mich das selber auch bereits interessiert hat hier ein Vergleich Flug oder Zug von Nizza => ohne die Kosten für Fahrrad sind die Preise nahe zu identisch......nur die Reisedauer ist kürzer.....

Zug: Link => http://de.voyages-sncf.com/de/
gib da mal Nizza => München ein + Reisedatum / geht über ventimiglia-mailand-münchen => Preis für 12.08. => 87€

Flug: Link => https://www.germanwings.com/de/index.shtml
 gib da Nizza => Friedrichshafen ein => dann Zug oder Abholung Friedrichshafen München / bei den vielen fahrradgeschäften in Nizza wird man sicherlich einen Fahrradkarton auftreiben.


----------



## olev (21. April 2014)

Hier gibt's den Bericht zur Frühlingstour 2014: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/langobardix-von-chiasso-nach-tirano.695923/


----------

